# Συζήτηση για... > Ερωτήσεις Αρχάριων >  >  Τι διαφορά έχει ο ηλεκτρολόγος από τον ηλεκτρονικό..?

## bibo

Επειδή ξέρω ότι σας ακούγετε κουφό ,όποιος μπορεί να μου απαντήσει τον ευχαριστώ..
Αν μπορείτε να μου πείτε και κάποιο πρακτικό παράδειγμα .
Ευχαριστώ!
επί την ευκαιρία υπογραφή πώς βάζουμε γιατί είμαι καινούργιος...

----------


## ALAMAN

Ο ηλεκτρολόγος ασχολείται με υψηλές τάσεις και χαμηλές συχνότητες ενώ αντιθέτως ο ηλεκτρονικός ασχολείται με χαμηλές τάσεις και υψηλές συχνότητες!

----------


## master3763

Σωστός ο ορισμός ..  :Smile:  καλή προσέγγιση ...  :OK:

----------


## ALAMAN

Ως πρακτικό παράδειγμα που ξέχασα να προσθέσω μπορούμε να αναφέρουμε:

Ηλεκτρολόγος.
-Ηλεκτρολογικοί πίνακες.
-Υποσταθμοί ΔΕΗ.
Οπου οι τάσεις είναι πολύ υψηλές που καμια φορά φτάνουν τα εκατοντάδες kV  ενώ η συχνότητα πολύ χαμηλή, 50Ηz.

Ηλεκτρονικός.
-Συστήματα εκπομπής και λήψης ραδιοκυμάτων.
-Ενισχυτές ήχου.
-Ραδιοφωνικοί σταθμοί.
-Ενισχυτές ΥΣ.
Οπου οι τάσεις (στα σύγχρονα μηχανήματα με τρανζίστορ και mosfet) δεν ξεπερνά τα 50V συνήθως, ενώ η συχνότητα σε ορισμένες περιπτώσεις μπορεί να φτάσει μέχρι και μερικές χιλιάδες MHz όπως οι δορυφορικές επικοινωνίες !!

----------


## sakis

ο ηλεκτρολογος ....ειναι ο λαλακας ο οποιος θα σκαψει και θα καλωδιωσει μια ολοκληρη πολυκατοικια  να περασει ολα τα καλωδια μαζι και της τηλεορασης 

ο ηλεκτρονικος ειναι ο αλλος λαλακας οπου οταν θα παει στην πολυκατοικια να βαλει κεραια θα βρει ποσοι κλαδοι ειναι λαθος διακλαδωμενοι  ποσες πριζες ειναι αναποδα βαλμενες η βραχυκυκλωμενες ....

στην πραξη τα πραγματα μπορει να ειναι και πολυ πιο χαλια ...παρολα αυτα οι ορισμοι που εχουν δωθει πιο πανω ευσταθουν

----------


## Chris Valis

Δηλαδή κάποιος που θα ασχολείται με ένα παλμοτροφοδοτικό 1000Volt για ένα ραδιοπομπό τι είναι;

----------


## sakis

ειδικευεμενος ηλεκτρονικος και μονον

----------


## TSAKALI

Ηλεκτρολογος ειναι ο μαστορας , που μεριμνα, ωστε ο ηλεκτρονικος
να εχει την καταλληλη ταση του δικτυου της ΔΕΗ, ετσι ωστε να μπορει να κανει την δουλεια του...

----------

Caramella (14-02-11)

----------


## Γαληνίτης

[QUOTE=ALAMAN;330724]Ο ηλεκτρολόγος ασχολείται με υψηλές τάσεις και χαμηλές συχνότητες ενώ αντιθέτως ο ηλεκτρονικός ασχολείται με χαμηλές τάσεις και υψηλές συχνότητες![/QUOTE 
Αν και ούτε ηλεκτρονικός, ούτε ηλεκτρολόγος αλλά απλά ερασιτέχνης, να σημειώσω ότι ο εύστοχος και έξυπνος αυτός "ορισμός" παραβλέπει τη "βάση" των ηλεκτρονικών, την ηλεκτρονική λυχνία, όπου οι τάσεις δεν είναι πάντα χαμηλές! :Smile: 
Όσο για τον ηλεκτρολόγο, υπάρχει και ο ηλεκτρολόγος αυτοκινήτου, όπου η υψηλή τάση περιορίζεται μόνο στα μπουζί.

----------

Hary Dee (06-12-12)

----------


## GR_KYROS

η επίσημη διάκριση είναι ότι
ο ηλεκτρολόγος ασχολείται με συστήματα υψηλών ρευμάτων (ισχύος ) 
ο ηλεκτρονικός ασχολείται με συστήματα χαμηλών ρευμάτων (ισχύος )
στα επόμενα χρόνια αυτές οι δυο συγγενείς ειδικότητες θα ενσωματωθούν και θα υπάρχουν εξειδικεύσεις.

----------


## electron

Επίσης μια άλλη περίπτωση όπου ηλεκτρονική με ηλεκτρολογία διασταυρώνονται είναι ο χώρος της βιομηχανίας.

----------


## briko

και πάντα ο χειρότερος ηλεκτρονικός είναι ο καλύτερος ηλεκτρολόγος
(20τοσα χρόνια εμπειρίας εκεί καταλήγω) (φυσικά υπάρχουν και εξαιρέσεις που απλώς επιβεβαιώνουν τον κανόνα)

----------


## Xarry

Ενας ηλεκτρονικος μπορει να κανει δουλεια ηλεκτρολογου;
Ενας ηλεκτρολογος μπορει να κανει δουλει ηλεκτρονικου;
οΕο;;

----------


## briko

> Ενας ηλεκτρονικος μπορει να κανει δουλεια ηλεκτρολογου;



ανετα





> Ενας ηλεκτρολογος μπορει να κανει δουλει ηλεκτρονικου;
> οΕο;;



ουτε με σφαιρες

----------


## Xarry

Ρητορικο ειναι το ερωτημα μου.

----------


## JOHNY+

O ηλεκτρονικος οπως ειπαν και παραπανω ασχολειται με χαμηλες τασεις και υψηλες συχνοτητες .
Ενω ο ηλεκτρολογος ασχολειται με υψηλες τασεις και χαμηλες συχνοτητες .

Τα βασικα μαθηματα ηλεκτροτροτεχνιες  ηλεκτρονικα κ.α. ειναι τα ιδια απλα ο ηλεκτρονικος αχολειται πιο πολυ με προγραμματισμο  ,  με λογικα κυκλωμτα , ραδιοσυχνοτητες .

Ενω ο ηλεκτρολογος με εσωτερικες ηλεκτρικες εγκαταστασεις , μελετες φωτισμου , υψηλες τασεις  , ηλεκτρικη κινηση .

Ενας ηλεκτρονικος μπορει ευκολα να ασχοληθει με την ηλεκτρολογια  , οπως και ενας ηλεκτρολογος μπορει ευκολα να ασχοληθει με τα ηλεκτρονικα  .

----------


## Xarry

> Ενας ηλεκτρονικος μπορει ευκολα να ασχοληθει με την ηλεκτρολογια  , οπως και ενας ηλεκτρολογος μπορει ευκολα να ασχοληθει με τα ηλεκτρονικα  .



Για αυτο διατηρω τις επιφυλαξεις μου καθως οι περισσοτεροι ηλεκτρολογοι δουλευουν πιο "πρακτικα" και δεν ειναι τοσο εξοικειωμενοι με εννοιες οπως η συχνοτητα. Ενας ηλεκτρονικος πιστευω οτι μπορει να κανει εξ' ολοκληρου την ηλεκτρολογικη εγκατασταση σπιτι του ενω ενας ηλεκτρολογος δεν ξερω αν μπορει να διωρθωσει μια τηλεοραση.

----------


## Mihos

[quote=Xarry;330892]Ενας ηλεκτρονικος μπορει να κανει δουλεια ηλεκτρολογου;
QUOTE]





> ανετα



Διαφωνώ καθέτως, οριζοντίως και διαγωνίως...
Ο σωστός ηλεκτρολόγος πρέπει να έχει στο μυαλό του πάντα ένα σωρό κανόνες ασφαλείας, σχεδιασμού και εγκατάστασης που θα διασφαλίζουν στο 100% την ασφάλεια του χρήστη, την απόδωση και την αξιοπιστία του δικτύου... Ένας ηλεκτρονικός μπορεί να μην τους έχει δει ούτε στο όνειρό του του εν λόγω κανόνες... Μη τα ισοπεδόνουμε όλα... Διότι μπορεί ο ηλεκτρονικός "να κάνει να δουλέψει" μια μικρή εγκατάσταση αλλά για τα θέματα ασφάλειας και αξιοπιστίας δεν είμαι καθόλου σίγουρος. Για υψηλές και υπερυψηλές τάσεις δε συζητάω καν...

Όχι επειδή είμαστε ηλεκτρονικοί ότι είμαστε και θεοί... (Για όσους είναι, γιατί εγώ δε μπορώ να θεωρήσω ακόμα τον εαυτό μου ηλεκτρονικό...)

----------


## briko

> Διαφωνώ καθέτως, οριζοντίως και διαγωνίως...
> Ο σωστός ηλεκτρολόγος πρέπει να έχει στο μυαλό του πάντα ένα σωρό κανόνες ασφαλείας, σχεδιασμού και εγκατάστασης που θα διασφαλίζουν στο 100% την ασφάλεια του χρήστη, την απόδωση και την αξιοπιστία του δικτύου... Ένας ηλεκτρονικός μπορεί να μην τους έχει δει ούτε στο όνειρό του του εν λόγω κανόνες... Μη τα ισοπεδόνουμε όλα... Διότι μπορεί ο ηλεκτρονικός "να κάνει να δουλέψει" μια μικρή εγκατάσταση αλλά για τα θέματα ασφάλειας και αξιοπιστίας δεν είμαι καθόλου σίγουρος. Για υψηλές και υπερυψηλές τάσεις δε συζητάω καν...
> 
> Όχι επειδή είμαστε ηλεκτρονικοί ότι είμαστε και θεοί... (Για όσους είναι, γιατί εγώ δε μπορώ να θεωρήσω ακόμα τον εαυτό μου ηλεκτρονικό...)







> (20τοσα χρόνια εμπειρίας εκεί καταλήγω) (φυσικά υπάρχουν και εξαιρέσεις που απλώς επιβεβαιώνουν τον κανόνα)



όλα αυτά τα χρόνια το τι εγκλήματα και το τι ηλιθιότητες που σκοτώνουν κόσμο έχω δει έξω από ''πολύ καλούς '' ηλεκτρολόγους δεν μπορείς να φανταστείς και δυστυχώς όλα τα χρόνια μου στο επάγγελμα ήταν πάντα με κάποια συνεργασία με αυτούς

----------


## Mihos

Δε λέω ότι όλοι οι ηλεκτρολόγοι είναι σωστοί. Λέω όμως ότι οι ηλεκτρονικοί δεν είναι ηλεκτρολόγοι... :Cool:

----------


## pet

> Δε λέω ότι όλοι οι ηλεκτρολόγοι είναι σωστοί. Λέω όμως ότι οι ηλεκτρονικοί δεν είναι ηλεκτρολόγοι...



Μερικές φορές ούτε ηλεκτρονικοί  :Huh:

----------


## JOHNY+

> Για αυτο διατηρω τις επιφυλαξεις μου καθως οι περισσοτεροι ηλεκτρολογοι δουλευουν πιο "πρακτικα" και δεν ειναι τοσο εξοικειωμενοι με εννοιες οπως η συχνοτητα. Ενας ηλεκτρονικος πιστευω οτι μπορει να κανει εξ' ολοκληρου την ηλεκτρολογικη εγκατασταση σπιτι του ενω ενας ηλεκτρολογος δεν ξερω αν μπορει να διωρθωσει μια τηλεοραση.



Αμα διαβασει τους κανονισμους των ηλεκτρολογικων εγκαταστασεων   και κανει ολες τις απαραιτητες μελετες , μαζι με μελλοντικες προβλεψεις για την εγκατασταση μπορει .

Οπως και ενας ηλεκτρολογος αμα ασχοληθει με ραδιοτηλεοπτικα συστηματα μπορει .





> Αρχικό μήνυμα από Xarry
> 
> 
> Ενας ηλεκτρονικος μπορει να κανει δουλεια ηλεκτρολογου;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Συμφωνω με τον miho παραπανω , εγω δεν ειπα οτι ενας ηλεκτρολογος μπορει να κανει δουλια ηλεκτρονικου , η το αντιστροφο .

Εγω ειπα οτι οι ειδικοτητες ειναι παρεμφερεις και διαβαζοντας ενα βιβλιο ευκολα μπορει να κατανοησει ο ηλεκτρονικος η ο ηλεκτρολογος , ενοιες ηλεκτρονικης η ηλεκτρολογιας .

Λογικο ειναι αμα ο ηλεκτρονικος ηταν το ιδιο με τον ηλεκτρολογο δεν θα ειχαν διαφορετικες ονομασιες . Ο καθενας εξιδικευται σε διαφορετικο κομματι.

----------


## Xarry

Και ο ηλεκτρονικος και ο ηλεκτρολογος πρεπει πανω απ' ολα να ειναι μαστορας :Wink:

----------


## antonis_p

> Ο ηλεκτρολόγος ασχολείται με υψηλές τάσεις και χαμηλές συχνότητες ενώ αντιθέτως ο ηλεκτρονικός ασχολείται με χαμηλές τάσεις και υψηλές συχνότητες!



κατά το: "μπογιατζής ειναι ο ζωγράφος μεγάλων επιφανειών".

----------


## sv9cvk

> και πάντα ο χειρότερος ηλεκτρονικός είναι ο καλύτερος ηλεκτρολόγος
> (20τοσα χρόνια εμπειρίας εκεί καταλήγω) (φυσικά υπάρχουν και εξαιρέσεις που απλώς επιβεβαιώνουν τον κανόνα)



 





> ανετα
> 
> 
> ουτε με σφαιρες



Αγαπητε μου τον ηλεκτρολογο που δουλεψε λιγο καιρο σαν βοηθος και μετα πηρε το σφυρι και γκρεμιζει τοιχους και δεν ξερει να κανει κατι παραπανω απο το να συνδεσει μια πριζα ΝΑΙ θα τον κανει ανετα ενας οποιοσδηποτε που εχει τις βασικες γνωσεις .
Οπως και καποιος που εχει λιγο παραπανω γνωσεις να φτιαξει μια απλη εγκατασταση 

*ΑΛΛΑ* Δεν ειναι αυτο μονο ο ηλεκτρολογος οπως *ΟΥΤΕ* και ο ηλεκτρονικος περιοριζει το πεδιο του στο να φτιαξει μια τηλεοραση.

Ο ηλεκτρολογος ειναι μια *υπευθυνη* (πρεπει να ειναι) :Confused1:  και *επικινδυνη* δουλεια με κανονισμους ασφαλειας (που πρεπει να τηρουνται για την ασφαλεια του ιδιου αλλα και των πελατων του)  :Blink: καθολου ευκολη οπως νομιζουν μερικοι φωστηρες (δεν υπονοω κανεναν μην παρεξηγηθω )με τεραστιο πεδιο ,που χρειαζεται εξειδηκευση (δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση καποιος να πει οτι ξερει εστω και τα μισα ).

Στο μονο που θα συμφωνησω ειναι οτι ειναι πιο ευκολο για εναν ηλεκτρονικο (οχι ανετα φιλε μου briko)με λιγο προυπηρεσια να κανει καποιες εγκαταστασεις αλλα παραπερα η δουλεια βασιζεται στην *ΕΜΕΙΡΙΑ και στις ΓΝΩΣΕΙΣ* (οπως ολες οι δουλειες αλλωστε αλλες λιγο αλλες πολυ)Τωρα φυσικα στην ηλεκτρολογια αρχιζουν να μπαινουν ,οπως ειπε πιο πανω καποιος πολυ τα ηλεκτρονικα 

ΥΓ1 Μιλαω εκ πειρας μιας και εγω ηλεκτρονικος ημουνα (οχι πιστευω ο χειροτερος  :Tongue2: ) και τα παρατησα και πηγα σε εναν ηλεκτρολογο και δουλευα για 7 χρονια αλλα μιας και το πτυχιο μου δεν μετρουσε επρεπε να παω για 2 χρονια ακομα πισω στα θρανια (στα 30 μου πριν 11 χρονια) για να μπορω να βγω "παγανια" και φυσικα οι γνωσεις μου στα ηλεκτρονικα βοηθησαν αρκετα !! :Cool: 

ΥΓ2 Την γνωμη για τους ηλεκτρολογους που ανεφερε ο Σακης παραπανω την εχουν αρκετοι και πραγματι ισχυει σε πολλες περιπτωσεις 
και φταινε 
*α)*οι εκαστοτε ιδιοκτητες που βαζουν ηλεκτρολογο και υδραυλικο βαση πρωτιστως το κοστος και μετα την δουλεια και τα υλικα οποτε ισχυει και το ρητο "οτι πληρωσεις παιρνεις" 
αλλα και
*β)* πολλοι επαγγελματιες που δεν ξερουν κατι παραπανω απο τα βασικα (καμια φορα ουτε αυτα ,κατι που συμβαινει σε ολα τα επαγγελματα) και ετσι μας παιρνει η "μπαλα "ολους  :Blink: 

ΥΓ3 briko μην το παρεις προσωπικα καταφερες σε δυο ποστ σου να συμπεριλαβεις ολο το "ζουμι" της συζητησης οποτε  εκανα quote τα post σου στην απαντηση μου!!!
sorry για την πολυλογια μου πιστευω να ημουν κατανοητος και να διαβασατε μεχρι εδω (μεχρι τελους) την απαντηση μου  :Blush:

----------


## Mihos

> Στο μονο που θα συμφωνησω ειναι οτι ειναι πιο ευκολο για εναν ηλεκτρονικο (οχι ανετα φιλε μου Mihos)με λιγο προυπηρεσια να κανει καποιες εγκαταστασεις...



Μάλλον με μπερδέυεις με κάποιον άλλο :Rolleyes: . Εγώ είπα ότι ο ηλεκτρονικός *δεν* μπορεί να κάνει τη δουλειά του ηλεκτρολόγου...

----------


## JIM_6146B

> κατά το: "μπογιατζής ειναι ο ζωγράφος μεγάλων επιφανειών".



 
 :hahahha:  :hahahha:  :hahahha:  :hahahha:  :hahahha:  :hahahha:

----------


## Γαληνίτης

Για να πάρεις από τη ΔΕΗ ρεύμα, σου ζητάνε απαραίτητα πιστοποιητικό αδειούχου ηλεκτρολόγου εγκαταστάτη (ή αδειούχου ηλεκτρολόγου μηχανικού). 
Σημειωτέον ότι για να συνδεθείς με το δίκτυο ύδρευσης δεν σου ζητάνε πιστοποητικό υδραυλικού.

----------


## Capacitor

Μπορει ενας ηλεκτρονικος να κανει μια ηλεκτρολογικη εγκατασταση κατοικιας αλλα δεν μπορει σε καμμια περιπτωση να λυσει βλαβη ή να προχωρησει σε επιπεδο βιομηχανιας ή εργοστασιου.Θα ανοιξει πινακα εργοστασιου και θα θελει να παει στην μαμα του.Η ηλεκτρολογια εχει παρα πολλους τομεις που ο ηλεκτρονικος δεν μπορει ευκολα να προσεγγισει αν δεν εχει σπουδασει.Μιλαμε για αυτοματισμους ,plc ,υποσταθμους ,πινακες διανομης ισχυος.
Δεν μπορουμε λοιπον να πουμε οτι ο ενας μπορει να κανει την δουλεια του αλλου.

----------


## sv9cvk

> Μάλλον με μπερδέυεις με κάποιον άλλο. Εγώ είπα ότι ο ηλεκτρονικός *δεν* μπορεί να κάνει τη δουλειά του ηλεκτρολόγου...



Εχεις δικιο φιλε μου συγνωμη το λαθος το διορθωσα :Blushing:  :Blushing:  :W00t: !!

----------


## briko

> (20τοσα χρόνια εμπειρίας εκεί καταλήγω) (φυσικά υπάρχουν και εξαιρέσεις που απλώς επιβεβαιώνουν τον κανόνα)
> 
> όλα αυτά τα χρόνια το τι εγκλήματα και το τι ηλιθιότητες που σκοτώνουν κόσμο έχω δει έξω από ''πολύ καλούς '' ηλεκτρολόγους δεν μπορείς να φανταστείς και δυστυχώς όλα τα χρόνια μου στο επάγγελμα ήταν πάντα με κάποια συνεργασία με αυτούς



εγω λεω αυτα λογω εμπειριας τοσων χρονων.
Αυτοι που λεν το αντιθετο τι εμπειρια εχουν?

----------


## jim.ni

o ηλεκτρολόγος (δεν) είναι τίποτα
ο ηλεκτρονικός τα πάντα όλα

ο ηλεκτρολόγος δεν κάνει τίποτα άλλα τα κονομά  (πχ μια πρίζα βάζει πάει το 20euro)
o ηλεκτρονικός κάνει τα πάντα (πχ βάζει ηχεία στα αυτοκίνητα όλων τον συγγενών, αλλάζει μπαταρίες σε όλα τα ραδιακια των παππούδων, ρυθμίζει τα κανάλια όλης της γειτονιά, κάνει κάνα format στους φίλους, κοιτάει όλα τα χαλασμένα σίδερα και πλυντήρια κτλ πριν τα πετάξει στα σκουπίδια, καθαρίζει τα τηλεκοντρόλ και τα τηλέφωνα από την μπιχλα και την λίγδα,  κρέμεται απ τις ταράτσες και στρίβει κεραίες, συνδέει τα conn-x των φίλων,
φτιάχνει το πιστολάκι της γυναίκας και εξηγεί σε διάφορους άσχετους στο net πώς γίνετε η κόλληση και πώς η αποκόλληση, βάζει ledακια παντού, φτιάχνει τα παιχνίδια της μικρής ανιψιάς μαζί γράφει και κάνα cd με ζουζούνια,
ψάχνει να βρει πληροφορίες για το καινούργιο  crack chip του του καινούργιου ps2 
διορθώνει συστήματα εκπαίδευσης σκύλον, ψάχνει στο net φωνές πουλιών
για τους κυνηγούς, φτιάχνει κάνα ενισχυτή για το μπουζούκι του/ν ξάδερφο, πηγαίνει να δει αν αυτό που πουλιέται σε ευκαιρία αξίζει τα λεφτά του για να το πάρει ο άλλος, κολλάει καλώδια από χορτοκοπτικά που κόπηκαν απ τους κραδασμούς, τρέχει στο club-bar να δει τι μαλακία έκανε ο DJ και δεν παίζει ο μικτης...........................να συνεχίσω...????? :Cursing: ) φυσηκα τσάμπα όλα αυτά (_ε...νταξη δεν έκανες και τίποτα, δεν έκανα ε? στον ηλεκτρολόγο και στον υδραυλικό ξέρεις να σκας τα 50ευρα.....see ya_) και μετά ξεκινάει για να πάει στην δουλειά να πάρει 500-600€ φτιάχνοντας από κινητά μέχρι server (μαζί με το δωμάτιο
του server και το κλιματιστικό )  :Brick wall:  κάνει τον πολίτη όταν ο πολίτης έχει ρεπό....εεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεε......
......φεύγοντας ρίξε και ένα σφουγγάρισμα ρε συ............μην είσαι και αχάριστος

----------


## Nemmesis

ο ηλεκτρολογος φτιαχνει ενισχητες με λυχνιες ενω ο ηλεκτρονικος τρανζιστορικους... :Tongue2:  :Tongue2:  :Tongue2:

----------


## Γαληνίτης

> ο ηλεκτρολογος φτιαχνει ενισχητες με λυχνιες ενω ο ηλεκτρονικος τρανζιστορικους...



???!!!  :Confused1:  :Sad: 
Ωραίο το χιούμορ, αν δεν προκαλεί σύγχιση.

----------


## ALAMAN

> o ηλεκτρολόγος (δεν) είναι τίποτα
> ο ηλεκτρονικός τα πάντα όλα
> 
> ο ηλεκτρολόγος δεν κάνει τίποτα άλλα τα κονομά  (πχ μια πρίζα βάζει πάει το 20euro)
> o ηλεκτρονικός κάνει τα πάντα (πχ βάζει ηχεία στα αυτοκίνητα όλων τον συγγενών, αλλάζει μπαταρίες σε όλα τα ραδιακια των παππούδων, ρυθμίζει τα κανάλια όλης της γειτονιά, κάνει κάνα format στους φίλους, κοιτάει όλα τα χαλασμένα σίδερα και πλυντήρια κτλ πριν τα πετάξει στα σκουπίδια, καθαρίζει τα τηλεκοντρόλ και τα τηλέφωνα από την μπιχλα και την λίγδα,  κρέμεται απ τις ταράτσες και στρίβει κεραίες, συνδέει τα conn-x των φίλων,
> φτιάχνει το πιστολάκι της γυναίκας και εξηγεί σε διάφορους άσχετους στο net πώς γίνετε η κόλληση και πώς η αποκόλληση, βάζει ledακια παντού, φτιάχνει τα παιχνίδια της μικρής ανιψιάς μαζί γράφει και κάνα cd με ζουζούνια,
> ψάχνει να βρει πληροφορίες για το καινούργιο  crack chip του του καινούργιου ps2 
> διορθώνει συστήματα εκπαίδευσης σκύλον, ψάχνει στο net φωνές πουλιών
> για τους κυνηγούς, φτιάχνει κάνα ενισχυτή για το μπουζούκι του/ν ξάδερφο, πηγαίνει να δει αν αυτό που πουλιέται σε ευκαιρία αξίζει τα λεφτά του για να το πάρει ο άλλος, κολλάει καλώδια από χορτοκοπτικά που κόπηκαν απ τους κραδασμούς, τρέχει στο club-bar να δει τι μαλακία έκανε ο DJ και δεν παίζει ο μικτης...........................να συνεχίσω...?????) φυσηκα τσάμπα όλα αυτά (_ε...νταξη δεν έκανες και τίποτα, δεν έκανα ε? στον ηλεκτρολόγο και στον υδραυλικό ξέρεις να σκας τα 50ευρα.....see ya_) και μετά ξεκινάει για να πάει στην δουλειά να πάρει 500-600€ φτιάχνοντας από κινητά μέχρι server (μαζί με το δωμάτιο
> ...



 :Applause:   :Thumbup:  :hahahha:  :hahahha:

----------


## xifis

εγραψες jim.ni....ετσι ειναι τα πραματα..τελικα πρεπει να πεφτει ταριφα μου φαινεται.
κ για να δωσω τον δικο μου ορισμο,*ο ηλεκτρολογος ειναι σιδερας,κ ο ηλεκτρονικος χρυσοχοος....* :Tongue2:  τελικα πρεπει να μας εχουν συμπαθησει πολυ οι ηλεκτρολογοι μετα απο ολα αυτα..

----------


## gagapiadis

απλα ο ηλεκτρονικος κλαψ βρισκει πιο δυσκολα δουλεια μια και το αντικειμενο στο ελλαδισταν ειναι καπως παρεξηγημενο.....

----------


## Γιώργος Ανώνυμος

Σε ότι αφορά τα Πολυτεχνεία, ο Ηλεκτρονικός Μηχανικός δεν υφίσταται ως τίτλος βασικού πτυχίου αλλά ως ειδικότητα του Ηλεκτρολόγου Μηχανικού. Συνήθως υφίστανται οι εξής κατηγορίες κατεύθυνσης (π.χ. μετά το 3ο έτος σπουδών):

- Τηλεπικοινωνίες (Αντίστοιχα με τον Ηλεκτρονικό Μηχανικό δεν υφίσταται ο Τηλεπικοινωνιακός Μηχανικός)

- ΣΗΕ (Συστήματα Ηλεκτρικής Ενέργειας) (Αντίστοιχα με τον Ηλεκτρονικό Μηχανικό δεν υφίσταται ο Ενεργειακός ή Συστημάτων Ενέργειας Μηχανικός)

- Ηλεκτρονικής και Η/Υ (Μέχρι πρότινος -όταν δεν υφίσταντο ο Μηχανικός Η/Υ - με εξαίρεση την ομώνυμη σχολή στην Πάτρα- στα τμήματα Ηλεκτρολόγων Μηχανικών που τώρα είνακ και Μηχανικών Η/Υ). 

Βαβαίως υπάρχει και ο... κυκαιώνας των εκπαιδευτικών ιδρυμάτων της αλλοδαπής όπου εκεί έχουμε όλες τις παραλλαγές τίτλων σπουδών!!!

Παραδοσιακά, αν λάβουμε υπόψη τα κλαδικά θέματα ο ένας κολλά μπρίκια και ο άλλος κατσαρόλες. Δηλαδή και οι δύο κατηγορίες ενώ εξ'ορισμού έχουν δημιουργηθεί κατά το βασικό δόγμα των μηχανικών να παράσχουν λύσεις καλούνται σήμερα να δώσουν λύση στο βασικό πρόβλημα της διατήρησης του λόγου ύπαρξή τους λόγω υπερπληθώρας και τεχνολογίας αιχμής που τρέχει με τις ελάχσιτες απαιτήσεις σε εξειδικευμένο ανθρώπινο δυναμικό. Έτσι οι ρόλοι επικαλύπτονται ή και αντιστρέφονται στη βάση του βιοπορισμού... !!! Πάντως σε έρευνα του ΤΕΕ για τα εισοδήματα, τις απαιτήσεις κλπ. των συγκεκριμένων κατηγορίων εμφανίζονται να είναι λιτοδίαιτοι αφού αποδέχονται να δουλέψουν με χαμηλούς μισθούς όχι μόνο λόγω ανεργίας αλλά για την ικανοποίηση που μπορούν να παίρνουν από το να διατηρούν το αντικείμενο της δουλειά τους, δηλ. έχουν έντονα τα στοιχεία του ιδεαλισμού...!!! Έτσι εξηγείται γιατί στις κατά καιρούς επικείμενες αυξήσεις των εισφορών αποτελούν το πρώτο θύμα που θα διαμαρτυρηθεί ελάχιστα και επειδή είναι λίγο και... αφ'υψηλού δεν κατεβαίνει στους δρόμους να διαδηλώσει... Ενώ όσον αφορά τις άλλες ειδικότητες του ευγενούς του ταμείου, γιατρούς και δικηγόρους, το μαύρο (χωρίς απόδειξη) χρήμα παροχής των υπηρεσιών πάει.... σύννεφο και ούτε λόγος γίνεται!!!

Άρα τελικά το αν είναι ηλεκτρολόγοι ή μηχανικοί μάλλον ελάχιστη πρακτική σημασία έχει... Οι παρωπίδες είναι οι ίδιες...!!! Και θα συνεχίζουν βεβαίως όπως προανέφερα *ο ένας να κολλά μπρίκια και ο άλλος κατσαρόλες*!!!

Χαιρετώ
Γιώργος

----------


## gagapiadis

Γιωργο εχεις δικιο.....αλλα να δημιουργουνται κλαδοι και μετα να μην στηριζονται ειναι απαραδεκτο....προσωπικα τελειωντας το τει Ηλεκτρονικης δεν ηξερα τι να ψαξω απο δουλεια....το αντικειμενο ειναι γενικο. οποτε θεωρω οτι η εξειδικευση ειναι απαριατητη στις μερες μας και πρεπει να συμβαδιζει με το επιπεδο της σημερινης τεχνολογιας αν με καταλαβαινεις....ακομα μαθαινω και δεν προκειται να τελειωσω κ ποτε να προσπαθω να αποκτησω τα εφοδια για να προχωρησω επαγγελματικα. Συγχαρητηρια στην ελληνικη εκπαιδευση

----------


## JOHNY+

> Για να πάρεις από τη ΔΕΗ ρεύμα, σου ζητάνε απαραίτητα πιστοποιητικό αδειούχου ηλεκτρολόγου εγκαταστάτη (ή αδειούχου ηλεκτρολόγου μηχανικού). 
> Σημειωτέον ότι για να συνδεθείς με το δίκτυο ύδρευσης δεν σου ζητάνε πιστοποητικό υδραυλικού.



Το  ρευμα δεν ειναι νερο .  :Rolleyes:

----------


## jimk

συνονωματε jim.ni ετσι ακριβως ειναι!!για αυτο τρεχουν ολοι να γινουν ηλεκτρολογοι!εχεις πεσει ακριβως μεσα!το τι εχω δει στις οικοδομες απο ηλεκτρολογους δεν λεγεται το αστειο ειναι οτι το παιζουν και ειδικοι στην δουλεια μας!ασε που βαζουν συναγερμους καμερες κεραιες το μονο που δεν εχουν αγγιξει ακομα ειναι to service στις tv!παντος δεν τους περνει ολους η μπαλα εχω δει (λιγους) και σωστους επαγγελματιες που ασχολουνται αποκλειστικα με το επαγγελμα τους και κανουν και αρκετα καλη δουλεια.

----------


## gsmaster

...Και κάπου εκεί ανάμεσα μπαίνουν και οι Αυτοματιστές. 

Έκαστος στο είδος του πάντα. Δεν θα βάλεις τον ηλεκτρολόγο να σου φτιάξει την τηλεόραση αλλά ούτε και τον ηλεκτρονικό να σου κάνει ηλεκτρολογική εγκατάσταση σε εργοστάσιο.


Πάντως ΟΤΙ δουλειά και να κάνεις, πρέπει να ξέρεις και κάτι παραπέρα. πχ ποιός ηλεκτρονικός δεν έχει χρειαστεί να κάνει μηχανουργική δουλειά σε ένα κουτί για κατασκευή.....?


Ο φίλτατος *Δημήτρης* τα είπε πάρα μα πάρα πολύ καλά.... Αλλά πιστεύω και οι ηλεκτρολόγοι θα έχουν παρόμοιες περιπτώσεις....


Και κάτι άλλο, οι περισσότεροι ηλεκτρολόγοι εγκαταστάσεων που κάνουν ότι νάναι είναι εμπειροτεχνίτες... αυτά ξέρουν... ενώ ο ηλεκτρονικός πιο δύσκολα θα είναι εμπειροτεχνίτης, εκτός αν ασχολείται μόνο με τηλεοράσεις και κεραίες.

----------


## jimk

Γιαννη πολυ περισοτερο ασχολουνται η ηλεκτρολογοι με τα ηλεκτρονικα παρα η ηλεκτρονικοι με τα ηλεκτρολογικα!

----------


## yanis

εγω νομιζω οτι ο ηλεκτρονικος ειναι πιο κοντα στα ηλεκτρολογικα παρα ο ηλεκτρολογος στα ηλεκτρονικα,
εγω ειμαι ηλεκτρονικος, κανω μερικες φορες ηλεκτρολογικα
και στη σχολη μας εχουνε διδαξει παρα πολλα απο ηλεκτρολογικα 
δε λεω οτι ειμαστε ηλεκτρολογοι μηχανικοι, αλλα εχουμε καλυψει ενα μερος,και νομιζω με λιγη προσπαθεια και μελετη μπορεις πιο ευκολα να φτασεις εναν ηλεκτρολογο παρα το αντιθετο.

και μια ερωτηση, ο ηλεκτρονικος μπορει να κανει σχεδια ΔΕΗ?

----------


## KOKAR

> Ο ηλεκτρολόγος ασχολείται με υψηλές τάσεις και χαμηλές συχνότητες ενώ αντιθέτως *ο ηλεκτρονικός ασχολείται με χαμηλές τάσεις και υψηλές συχνότητες!*



και αυτός που φτιάχνει ένα λαμπατο RF Linear με κάποιες 4-1000 με μερικά 
KV ανοδικά τι είναι ???

----------


## djsadim

> εγω νομιζω οτι ο ηλεκτρονικος ειναι πιο κοντα στα ηλεκτρολογικα παρα ο ηλεκτρολογος στα ηλεκτρονικα,
> εγω ειμαι ηλεκτρονικος, κανω μερικες φορες ηλεκτρολογικα
> και στη σχολη μας εχουνε διδαξει παρα πολλα απο ηλεκτρολογικα 
> δε λεω οτι ειμαστε ηλεκτρολογοι μηχανικοι, αλλα εχουμε καλυψει ενα μερος,και νομιζω με λιγη προσπαθεια και μελετη μπορεις πιο ευκολα να φτασεις εναν ηλεκτρολογο παρα το αντιθετο.
> 
> και μια ερωτηση, ο ηλεκτρονικος μπορει να κανει σχεδια ΔΕΗ?



μια και οι ηλεκτρονικοί είναι ανώτεροι από τους ηλεκτρολόγους βοηθήστε το παλικάρι συνάδελφο στο πρόβλημα του!!!
http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=47658

----------


## Nemmesis

> και αυτός που φτιάχνει ένα λαμπατο RF Linear με κάποιες 4-1000 με μερικά 
> KV ανοδικά τι είναι ???



αρχαιος  :Tongue2:  :Tongue2:  :Tongue2:

----------


## jimk

ειναι ηλεκτροrfηλεκτρονικοκυλοβολτακιας !!yannis πολυ ηλεκτρονικοι ξερουν απο ηλεκτρολογικες εγκαταστασεις αλλα δεν το κυνηγανε ιδιαιτερα..η ηλεκτρολογοι κανουν εγκαταστασης ηλεκτρονικων συσκευων πχ θυροτηλεορασης και οτι εχω πει ποιο πανω.το θεμα ειναι να εχουμε δουλεια κανεις δεν χανεται...

----------


## Γαληνίτης

> Το  ρευμα δεν ειναι νερο .



Ακριβώς. Και αυτό δείχνει την ιδιαίτερη σημασία που έχει η ηλεκτρολογική εγκατάσταση.

----------


## ALAMAN

> και αυτός που φτιάχνει ένα λαμπατο RF Linear με κάποιες 4-1000 με μερικά 
> KV ανοδικά τι είναι ???



Υπάρχουν και εξαιρέσεις, στις οποίες ένας ηλεκτρονικός απαιτείτε να ασχοληθεί με υψηλές τάσεις!
Εξάλου σήμερα ποιός επαγγελματικός ραδιοφωνικός σταθμός με οποιοδήποτε RF Linear χρησιμοποιεί λυχνίες?
Είπαμε να προχωρήσουμε μπροστά και να ανακαλύπτουμε το μέλλον, όχι να ξαναβαδίζουμε στο παρελθόν. Γιαυτό και ο σύγχρονος ηλεκτρονικός δεν ασχολείτε με υψηλές τάσεις.
Εγώ πάντως μέχρι στιγμής εκτός της λυχνίες που χρησιμοποίησα για πειραματισμό και μόνο, στα FM, δεν μπορώ να πω οτι ασχολήθηκα με υψηλές τάσεις.

----------


## KOKAR

> Υπάρχουν και εξαιρέσεις, στις οποίες ένας ηλεκτρονικός απαιτείτε να ασχοληθεί με υψηλές τάσεις!
> *Εξάλου σήμερα ποιός επαγγελματικός ραδιοφωνικός σταθμός με οποιοδήποτε RF Linear χρησιμοποιεί λυχνίες?*
> Είπαμε να προχωρήσουμε μπροστά και να ανακαλύπτουμε το μέλλον, όχι να ξαναβαδίζουμε στο παρελθόν. Γιαυτό και ο σύγχρονος ηλεκτρονικός δεν ασχολείτε με υψηλές τάσεις.
> Εγώ πάντως μέχρι στιγμής εκτός της λυχνίες που χρησιμοποίησα για πειραματισμό και μόνο, στα FM, δεν μπορώ να πω οτι ασχολήθηκα με υψηλές τάσεις.



πόσο σίγουρος εισαι για αυτο που λες  ????

----------


## Γιώργος Ανώνυμος

Ποιός ασχολείται με λυχνίες σήμερα βιοποριστικά? Σχεδόν ουδείς!!!

Ή αυτός που ασχολείται δεν έχει ταυτότητα ειδίκευσης αλλά φέρει την ταυτότητα του χομπίστα... Δεν είναι απαραίτητα μηχανικός τηλεπικοινωνιών (π.χ. μπορεί να μη γνωρίζει τις διαφορές μεταξύ των τάξεων λειτουργίας των ενισχυτών) αλλά μπορεί να υλοποιεί καλά στο τυπωμένο κύκλωμα ή να αποτυπώνει καλά στο σασσί το κατασκευαστικό σχέδιο. Στην επαγγελματική του ζωή μπορεί να τοποθετεί συναγερμούς ή να στήνει εφαρμογές-δίκτυα Η/Υ βασισμένες στον MS SQL Server/Exchange.

Άλλωστε κάποιος που ασκεί βιοποριστικά το χόμπυ του προσωπικά πιστεύω ότι σιγά-σιγά παύει να το βλέπει ως χόμπυ και να συνεχίζει τις... μερακλήδικες προσεγγίσεις στις όποιες κατασκευές του... Βεβαίως αναφέρομαι στον κανόνα!!!

Οι αρχές πάντως λειτουργίας είναι παρόμοιες στις ειδικεύσεις, οπότε σχετικά εύκολα μπορεί να μεταπηδήσει κανέις από τη μία κατηγορία στην άλλη (με κάποια εκπαίδευση βέβαια και τις αντίστοιχες απαιτήσεις της εταιρείας όπου δουλεύει) δηλ. απλά να πάει προς τα εκεί που επιτάσει το καθήκον με επαγγελματισμό βέβαια.

Αυτό που δεν κατάλαβα ποτέ στις εκάστοτε κυβερνήσεις στην Ελλάδα είναι πως είναι δυνατό οι υπουργοί να αλλάζουν αντικείμενο δηλ. υπουργείο τόσο γρήγορα. Πότε δηλ. ενημερώνονται, εκπαιδεύονται και τελικά αποδίδιδουν στα νέα καθήκοντά τους. Οι εταιρείες για έναν εργαζόμενο θεωρούν ότι η παραγωγικότητά του στο αντικείμενο θα είναι σχεδόν μηδαμινή για ένα χρονικό διάστημα 6-12 μηνών. Πότε λοιπόν μπορεί να αποδόσει ένας υπουργός που π.χ από το Τουρισμού μεταπηδά στο Υγείας? Το ίδιο ισχύει για ηλεκτρολόγους και ηλεκτρονικούς μόνο σε πολύ εξειδικευμένα αντικείμενα. Τα τελευταία μάλλον υφίστανται λίγο στην Ελλάδα με τις λύσεις φασόν δηλ. ετοιματζήδικες, οπότε η περίοδος προσαρμογής είναι ο χρόνος μέγιστο. Με την παραδοχή ότι υπάρχει ικανός αριθμός θέσεων στην αγορά εργασίας, κανένα πρόβλημα και για τις δύο ειδικότητες...

Καλημέρα
Γιώργος

----------


## klik

οι σταθμοί εκπομπής δηλαδη εκπέμπουν τα KW με τρανζίστορ; :W00t: 
Αν υποψιαστώωω..... (που ελεγε και ο Λαζόπουλος)

Δεν ασχολούντε όλοι με τηλεοράσεις και δορυφορικές...

----------


## yanis

δεν εχω κανενα προβλημα, δεν ξερω αν εχεις εσυ γιατι εγω δεν ειπα οτι ειμαστε ανωτεροι, σε καμια περιπτωση,και και αναφερθηκα στον κοινο ηλεκτρολογο,

εχω κανει πολλες συζητησεις και με ηλεκρολογους μηχανικους (ΑΠΘ)αλλα και με ηλεκτρολογους που  ειναι στο επαγγελμα απο τα ένσημα ως βοηθοι ηλεκτρολογων,βρισκω πολλες διαφορες στο γνωστικό πεδιο,σε καποιους τομεις ειναι καλυτεροι και σε καποιους ειμαστε εμεις και παλι δεν θεωρω κανεναν κατωτερο!!

απλα νομιζω οτι ολοι διαφωνουμε στο να γινεσαι ηλεκτρολογος  γιατι δουλεψες σαν βοηθος, 
καποιες φορες ειναι αρκετο γιατι μπορει ο ηλεκτρολογος να ηταν ξεφτερι και οντος να μαθεις πολλα και σημαντικα πραγματα και τη νοοτροπία, αλλα καποιες φορες οχι μονο δεν ειναι αρκετο αλλα ειναι και επικυνδυνο.

τελος πιστευω οτι το γνωστικο πεδιο του ηλεκτρονικου ειναι μεγαλυτερο απ'οτι του ηλεκτρολογου, και γιαυτο πιστευω οτι πιο ευκολα ενας ηλεκτρονικος μπορει να κατανοησει τα ηλεκτρολογικα, παρα το αντιθετο.

----------


## yanis

αναφερομαι στον djsadim

----------


## briko

οταν ενας ηλεκτρολογος θελει να μιλησει ασχημα σε καποιον αλλο τον λεει 'σωληνά' δηλαδη ειναι μονον για να σκαβει 'ντουβαρια' και να περναει πλαστικους σωληνες.

----------


## yanis

δεν ξερω για το πως μιλανε οι ηλεκτρολογοι ,
εγω προσπαθω να μιλαω ευθεως
και οχι με έμμεσους χαρακτηρισμούς.

----------


## briko

> και οχι με έμμεσους χαρακτηρισμούς.



δεν είναι έμμεσος χαρακτηρισμός, είναι άμεσος και τον έμαθα στο στέκι τους 'ΣΕΗΛΕ' κατάστημα συνεταιρισμού ηλεκτρολόγων

----------


## yanis

ναι αλλα αν δεν λες σε ποιον αναφερεσαι, με συγχωρείς φιλε αλλα γινεσαι ο ιδιος...

----------


## briko

> ναι αλλα αν δεν λες σε ποιον αναφερεσαι, με συγχωρείς φιλε αλλα γινεσαι ο ιδιος...



ΑΝΑΦΕΡΟΜΑΙ ΣΤΟ ΣΥΝΑΦΗ ΤΩΝ ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΛΟΓΩΝ ΠΟΥ ΤΟ ΠΑΙΖΟΥΝ ΕΠΑΓΓΕΛΜΑΤΙΕΣ ΕΝΩ ΣΤΗΝ ΠΡΑΞΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΟΝΩΝ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΓΚΡΕΜΙΖΟΥΝ ΤΟΙΧΟΥΣ ΛΕΓΟΝΤΑΣ ΟΤΙ ΚΑΝΟΥΝ ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑ

----------


## djsadim

> αναφερομαι στον djsadim



'


Γιάννη μην το παίρνεις προσωπικά απλώς άδραξα την ευκαιρία από το topic σου να κάνω και εγώ το σχόλιο μου γιατί βλέπω σε αυτό το θέμα μια υπεροψία και ένα καλπασμό από μερικούς ηλεκτρονικούς για το τι είναι. 
Nα πω κάτι που θυμήθηκα μόλις τώρα . όταν σε μια συζήτηση τέτοιου τύπου που είχαμε οι ηλεκτρονικοί με τους ηλεκτρολόγους στο τότε τεχνικό λύκειο και τους λέγαμε και εμείς ακριβώς τα ίδια 
Ξέρεις γυρνά ένας ηλεκτρολόγος από αυτούς και μας λέει το άπαικτο . "ναι καλά ας μην ήμαστε εμείς οι ηλεκτρολόγοι να σας παρέχουμε την ενεργεία και να δούμε εσείς οι ηλεκτρονικοί τι μετρήσεις θα κάνετε στις τράπεζες εργασίας" (έτσι λέγαμε τους πάγκους με τα τροφοδοτικά για τις μετρήσεις που είχαμε). Τότε ίσως δεν το καταλάβαμε κανένας και συνεχίσαμε το ίδιο τροπάριο αλλά με τα από χρόνια εγώ τουλάχιστον έχω αναθεωρήσει πολλά . 
Και κάτι ακόμα όταν παίζαμε με την rf το 86-90 στα fm καλύτερος και με τις καλύτερες ιδέες από την παρέα τον φεμτζιδων της περιοχής μου ήταν ένας ηλεκτρολόγος από τεχνικό λύκειο που σπούδαζε ηλεκτρολόγος μηχανικός σε ΤΕΙ..
Για αυτό δεν μπορώ να ακούω τέτοιες τοποθετήσεις για τους ηλεκτρολόγους από τους ηλεκτρονικούς .άλλη η φιλοσοφία του ηλεκτρονικού και άλλη η φιλοσοφία του ηλεκτρολόγου!!! Αυτά τα δυο είναι συγγενικά μεν αλλά διαφέρουν δε 
Και έχουν άλλο πεδίο εφαρμογής !!!
Έξαλλου το διάβασα και παραπάνω και συμφωνώ και εγώ στο πολυτεχνείο μόνο ηλεκτρολόγος μηχανικός υπάρχει.
Sorry για το μακροσκελές topic!!!

----------


## yanis

οκ φιλε,
εγω παντως διαφωνω στο εξης

----------


## yanis

να γινεται καποιος επαγγελματιας (οποιο κ αν ειναι το επαγγελμα)
χωρις να το εχει σπουδασει, ολα εχουν τη σημασια τους

----------


## hlias

Καλησπέρα.Αρχες 90 τελείωσα ηλεκτρονικός  αυτοματισμόυ από ΤΕΛ, όταν "βγήκα" στη δουλεία όμως διαπίστωσα πως το μεροκάματο του ηλεκτρονικού ήταν σε ελέυθερη πτώση (οι συσκευές σπιτίου tv, hifi πλέον δεν επισκευάζοταν) οπότε μεταλάχθηκα σε ηλεκτρολόγο.Καμία μπριζόυλα στην άρχη κάποια ασφάλεια σε πίνακα αργότερα και σιγά-σιγά τα απογέυματα έβγαζα σε συνεργάσια με επαγγελμάτια 2πλα απο το εργαστήριο που δουλευα τα πρωίνα.Πίστευα πως ο ηλεκτρονικός μπορεί να μάθει ευκολοτέρα τα του ηλεκτρολόγου (εγώ ήμουν η επιβεβαίωση αφού με εξαιρετική ευκολία πλέον κατασκέυαζα εκ του μηδένος ακόμα και διωροφά με τριφάσικα, αλελετούρ κτλ.) Όταν όμως αποφάσισα να "αλαξοπιστήσω" (!) επίσημα ( ΙΕΚ ηλεκτρολογίας)  και "μπήκα" σε αυτομάτισμους εργοστάσιου, μετασχηματιστές χιλιάδων Volt , κινητήρες 300HP, διανομή καταναλώσεων και πολλά 'χαζά" κατάλαβα οτι ο μάστορας ο παλιός με σφυρί σκαρπέλο και μια πένσα πλέον αργοπεθαίνει.Μόνο με οικίες να ασχοληθείς σήμερα χρειάζεται να γνωρίζεις από τηλεοπτικά σήματα ,internet -δύκτια, "έξυπνα" σπίτια κτλ.Άσε που όταν άνοιξα πρώτη φορά πίνακα εργοστάσιου (2*3) ήθελα να φύγω τρέχοντας!Νομίζω ότι και τα δυο πλέον έχουν ξεφύγει  και πρέπει να τρέχουμε για να τα φτάσουμε με συνέχη εκπαίδευση ,σεμινάρια και ΟΡΕΞΗ! 
Υ.Γ Συγχαρητήρια στους δημιουργούς της HLEKTRONIKA :Smile:

----------


## klik

Ενημερωτικά για τα ΤΕΛ που είπε ο Ηλίας (του 16ου; :W00t: )

στην Β ΤΕΛ Ηλεκτρονικών κάναν Ηλεκτροτεχνια Ι και ΙΙ σε μια χρονιά
στην Β Ηλεκτρολόγων καναν Ηλεκτροτεχνία Ι και στη Γ Ηλεκτρολόγων Ηλεκροτεχνια ΙΙ.
(τα ίδια ακριβώς βιβλία του Ευγενίδιου ιδρύματος - τα ίδια που έκανε και ο πατέρας μου το 1950 :Biggrin:  αλλά σε καθαρεύουσα)

Ο yanis είπε ότι το γνωστικό επίπεδο του ηλεκτρονικού είναι ευρύτερο και θα συμφωνήσω για επίπεδο ΤΕΛ/ΕΠΑΛ/ΙΕΚ.

Σε επίπεδο ΤΕΙ/ΑΕΙ υπάρχει αρκετή διαφοροποίηση.
Τωρα για τις απλές ηλεκτρολογικές εργασίες/εγγαταστάσεις σε σπίτια μπορεί να τις κάνει οποιοσδήποτε απο τους παραπάνω (απο θέμα γνώσεων, άσχετα αν έχει την άδεια γι'αυτο).

Τωρα οι ηλεκτρονικοί αν νομίζουν ότι θα έπρεπε να έχουν το δικαίωμα να κάνουν εγγαταστάσεις ... ισως θα πρέπει να σκεφτουν ότι σύλλογος τους δεν 
επιτρέπει σε καθηγητές πληροφορικής να διδάξουν προγραμματισμό υπολογιστων (visual basic), δίκτυα και προγραμματισμό μικροϋπολογιστών σε μαθητές ηλεκτρονικής ΕΠΑΛ (μάλλον θεωρουν ότι τα ξέρουν καλύτερα :Lol: )
Οταν το έμαθα αυτό περισσυ έσκασα στα γέλια...

----------


## djsadim

> να γινεται καποιος επαγγελματιας (οποιο κ αν ειναι το επαγγελμα)
> χωρις να το εχει σπουδασει, ολα εχουν τη σημασια τους



Δεν υπάρχουν ή μάλλον είναι πάρα πολύ λίγοι (και αυτοί σε λίγο θα είναι συνταξιούχοι) που δεν έχουν σπουδάσει ηλεκτρονικοί ή ηλεκτρολόγοι σήμερα

----------


## jimk

δεν συζηταμε για αυτους που δεν εχουν σπουδασει συζηταμε για τις διαφορες στο επαγγελμα και ποια ειναι η δουλεια του καθενος.στην περιπτωση αυτη η ηλεκτρολογοι κανουν τις δουλειες τον ηλεκτρονικων και μην μου πει κανεις οτι οι συναγερμοι και οι καμερες και οι κεραιες ειναι δουλεια ηλεκτρολογον!γιατι τοτε εμεις μονο τηλεορασεις πρεπει να φτιαχνουμε!δυστυχως οπως και να εχει το θεμα οι περισοτεροι ηλεκτρονικοι που ασχολουνται με εγκαταστασεις στιριζονται στο να τους δωσουν και καμια δουλεια οι ηλεκτρολογοι!γιατι μπαινου πρωτοι στο (σπιτι)

----------


## Nemmesis

στην εγκατασταση του συναγερμου η τις κεραιας ποιες ηλεκτρονικες γνωσεις χρειαζονται?
εγω δεν ειμαι ουτε ηλεκτρονικος ουτε ηλεκτρολογος και επειδη ηθελαν 300ευρω να τον περασουν τον περασα μονος μου μεσα σε 2μερες...
και μαλιστα θυμαμε το υφος η τυπου που μου ελεγε οτι δεν θα μπορεσω να τον προγραμματισω επειδη ειναι πολυπλοκο μοντελο... χαχα που να ηξερε ο καημενος οτι αυτο που κανει τοσα χρονια και το παιζει expert δεν ειναι  προγραμματισμος αλλα παραμετροποιειση και ΜΟΝΟ nothing more nothing less... που να ακουσει για fuses bytes...
για δορυφορικη δεν την περασα εγω αλλα ενα μαστορακι ΑΛΦΑ παρα το γεγονος οτι ηταν 26χρονων (ηλικια που αλλη ακομα ουτε βοηθει δεν δουλεψαν) εκανε φοβερη τιμη και μαλιστα μου προτεινε αν ηθελα και εναν φιλο του που κανει τα μερεμετια (ξερετε στοκαρισματα στα ανοιγμενα μπουατ βαψιματα κλπ κλπ...) που και αυτος τελικα εκανε εξερετικη δουλεια

----------


## jimaras1979

καλα αδερφε δεν ειναι και τοσο απλο να βαλεις ενα συναγερμο οσο το περιγραφεις.Αληθεια για πες τι μαρκα ειναι το συστημα ασφαλειας?

----------


## bibo

Δηλαδή να πάρω σαν διαφορά ότι ο ηλεκτρολόγος ασχολείται με υψηλές τάσεις και χαμηλές συχνότητες και ο ηλεκτρονικός το αντίθετο...Εγώ μόνο αυτό κατάλαβα @___@ :Blushing:  :Confused1:  :Rolleyes: 
@jim.ni wreo paradeigma!

----------


## SRF

Κάποτε ο διαχωρισμός περιγραφόταν ως εξής... 
Ηλεκτρολογία =  Χαμηλές συχνότητες AC <440Hz & μεγάλα *ρεύματα* (και όχι τάσεις) >>10Α
Ηλεκτρονική = υψηλές/χαμηλές συχνότητες AC (κάλυψη ΟΛΟΥ του φασματικού εύρους) & χαμηλά ρεύματα...  

Τώρα πιά αυτά έχουν "αλληλοαναιρεθεί" στην Ελλαδάρα μας! Έξω οι διαχωρισμοί υφίστανται ακόμα..

----------


## Retired_raver

παιδια να πω και εγω την γνωμη μου.αν και τελειωσα ηλεκτρονικος δουλευω περισσοτερο ως ηλεκτρολογος...Η δουλεια μου η κατασκευη ασανσερ και βλαβες τους (εχει και μηχανικες βλαβες) αλλα στο θεμα μας.οταν ξεκινησα να κανω μονος μου δουλειες και εγκαταστασεις - καλωδιωσεις ολα τα βρηκα ευκολα.πιο μετα που ασχοληθηκα με πινακες - κοντρολ ανελκυστηρων συνδεσμολογιες μοτερ αστερα - τριγωνο η και τριγωνο απευθειας κολωσα!!!!Εβλεπα κατι τεραστιους πινακες γεματους ρελε και ρελε ισχυος - μανουβρες και χιλια αλλα δυο να συνεργαζονται με ηλεκτρονικες πλακετες οπως και συστηματα VVF και inverter.Σχετικα ευκολα διαβαζοντας τα σχεδια ολων αυτων ομως ευκολα καταλαβα συνδεσμολογια τους και λειτουργια τους.Αυτο πιστευω κανει τους ηλεκτρονικους (καλυτερους) απο τους ηλεκτρολογους.Ενας κλασικος ηλεκτρολογος αν του δωσεις ενα σχεδιο ηλεκτρονικου, ενος πινακα PLC  η αυτοματισμου σε διαστασεις αντιστοιχου βιομηχανικου ηλεκτρικου πινακα θα χασει την μπαλα...γνωμη μου ειναι οτι ενας ηλεκτρονικος μπαινει πιο ευκολα στα νερα ενος ηλεκτρολογου.τωρα καποιοι μιλησαν για συναγερμους και τηλεορασεις και κεραιες,αυτο δεν νομιζω να αντιπροσωπευει δουλεια ηλεκτρονικου μιας και μια τετοια εγκατασταση αυτων και ενας εντελως ασχετος μπορει να την κανει....το θεμα ειναι ποιος μπορει να βρει και να επιδιορθωσει βλαβη σε αυτο... οι περισσοτεροι ηλεκτρολογοι απλα αλλαζουν αισθητηρες η ολοι την πλακετα και λυνουν το προβλημα...

----------


## CITRO

Εγω πιστέυω δεν υπάρχει καμία διαφορά.Ειναι το ίδιο πράγμα.Βασίζονται σε 5 τεχνολογιες.Κυκλωματα,σηματα,πεδια,υλικα και προγραμματισμο.Αν ξέρεις καλα αυτα μπορεισ  να κάνεις τα πάντα με λίγο ψάξιμο.Αυτη ειναι η γνώμη μου

----------


## Capacitor

> το θεμα ειναι ποιος μπορει να βρει και να επιδιορθωσει βλαβη σε αυτο...



Εδω ειναι ολο το ζουμι της κουβεντας.Ποιος ξερει να βρει την βλαβη ειτε ηλεκτρονικη,ειτε ηλεκτρολογικη.
Μονο η εμπειρια σου μαθαινει να βρεις την βλαβη,κανενα βιβλιο.

----------


## robotakias

> Διαφωνώ καθέτως, οριζοντίως και διαγωνίως...
> Ο σωστός ηλεκτρολόγος πρέπει να έχει στο μυαλό του πάντα ένα σωρό κανόνες ασφαλείας, σχεδιασμού και εγκατάστασης που θα διασφαλίζουν στο 100% την ασφάλεια του χρήστη, την απόδωση και την αξιοπιστία του δικτύου...



Είσαι σίγουρος οτι μιλάς για το Ελλάδα??? Ειδικά αυτό το 100% μου φαίνεται πολύ ανέκδοτο..

----------


## Mihos

Δε μίλησα για τους Έλληνες ηλεκτρολόγους συγκεκριμένα... Μιλάω για το επάγγελμα του ηλετρολόγου όπως πρέπει να είναι. Σε κάθε κλάδο υπάρχουν καλοί και κακοί...

Από την άλλη το 100% είναι όντως υποερβολικό. Κάντο 99,99%

----------


## anamprox

ηλεκτρολογος= μεταφορα ισχυος μεσω γραμμων δικτυου μονο
ηλεκτρονικος= μεταφορα σηματος (πληροφοριας κλπ..) και με γραμμες δικτυου.  απλα ο ηλεκτρονικος εχει μεγαλο φασμα ασχολιων
οπως και να εχει και ηλεκτρολογοι και ηλεκτρονικοι υπαρχουν πολλων βαθμιδων. ΙΕΚ, ΤΕΙ, ΑΕΙ. δεν εχει νοημα η κοντρα! δεν υπαρχουν καλυτεροι και χειροτεροι. απλα υπαρχουν καλοι και κακοι ηλεκτρολογοι οπως και καλοι και κακοι ηλεκτρονικοι.

----------


## MacGyver

sakis : ο ηλεκτρολόγος ....είναι ο λαλακας ο οποίος θα σκάψει και θα καλωδιώσει μια ολόκληρη πολυκατοικία να περάσει όλα τα καλώδια μαζί και της τηλεόρασης 

ο ηλεκτρονικός είναι ο άλλος λαλακας όπου όταν θα πάει στην πολυκατοικία να βάλει κεραία θα βρει πόσοι κλάδοι είναι λάθος διακλαδωμένοι, πόσες πρίζες είναι ανάποδα βαλμένες η βραχυκυκλωμένες ....

στην πράξη τα πράγματα μπορεί να είναι και πολύ πιο χάλια ...παρόλα αυτά οι ορισμοί που έχουν δοθεί πιο πάνω ευσταθούν

sakis μου άρεσε η τοποθέτησή σου...
να ρίξω και εγώ λάδι στη φωτιά??

----------


## Πετρος Πετριδης

Το θέμα είναι παλιό αλλά μου ήρθε ιδέα.Η διαφορά είναι ότι ο ηλεκτρολόγος ασχολείται με την παραγωγή, την μεταφορά και τον μετασχηματισμό του ρεύματος πάλι σε ρεύμα και ο ηλεκτρονικός με τον μετασχηματισμό του ρεύματος σε άλλη μορφή ενέργειας πχ σε ήχο (ενισχυτές), ηλεκτρομαγνητική (πομποί) κλπ.

----------


## FILMAN

> Το θέμα είναι παλιό αλλά μου ήρθε ιδέα.Η διαφορά είναι ότι ο ηλεκτρολόγος ασχολείται με την παραγωγή, την μεταφορά και τον μετασχηματισμό του ρεύματος πάλι σε ρεύμα και ο ηλεκτρονικός με τον μετασχηματισμό του ρεύματος σε άλλη μορφή ενέργειας πχ σε ήχο (ενισχυτές), ηλεκτρομαγνητική (πομποί) κλπ.



Τι λες ρε φίλε; Δηλαδή αυτός που σχεδιάζει και κατασκευάζει παλμοτροφοδοτικά τι είναι, ηλεκτρολόγος;

----------


## Πετρος Πετριδης

Η διαφορά είναι ότι ο ηλεκτρολόγος ασχολείται με την παραγωγή, την μεταφορά και τον μετασχηματισμό του ρεύματος πάλι σε ρεύμα για να μπορεί να μεταφερθεί και ο ηλεκτρονικός με τον μετασχηματισμό του ρεύματος σε άλλη μορφή ενέργειας πχ σε ήχο (ενισχυτές), ηλεκτρομαγνητική (πομποί) κλπ. και σε σε ρεύμα για να τροφοδοτηθούν οι ανάλογες συσκευές.
Γενικά ο ηλεκτρολόγος με την παραγωγή και μεταφορά μεταφορά ενώ ο ηλεκτρονικός με τον μετασχηματισμό του ρεύματος σε άλλες μορφές ενέργειας.Ελπίζω να σε κάλυψα εκτός κι αν έχεις μια διαφορετική ερμηνεία.

----------


## jeik

Xα χα , ο ηλεκτρολογος ασχολειται με το περμαναντ (εναλασομενη κυματομορφη) και ο ηλεκτρονικος , ο σκασμενος , παει και τα ισιωνει (ανόρθωση) :Lol: .

Και κατι αλλο , τα ομωαξωνικα που καταληγουν στις πριζες των tv πολλες φορες ειναι σαν της μουρλης τα μαλλια , ή σου δινουν την εντυπωση οτι η απογυμνωση εγινε απο πεινασμενες κατσικες  :Smile:  (ποιος εργοδοτης ανοιγει τις πριζες να δει τι γινεται ?) , το εργο παραδιδεται πληρωνεται ο ''κακος'' ηλεκτρολογος και μετα η θεια οταν φτασει η ωρα να μπει στο νεο σπιτι φωναζει τον ηλεκτρονικο να δει τι φταιει και δεν βλεπει τηλεοραση.
Ετσι παιρνουν μεροκαματο και οι ηλεκτρονικοι , αυτο ειναι αν μη τι αλλο συναδελφικη αλληλεγγυη  :Wink: .

Και η βασικη διαφορα παιδια ειπαμε ειναι η αξια του αντικειμενου επισκευής , ο ηλεκτρολογος εργαζεται σε σπιτι ή καταστημα δεκαδων χιλιαδων ευρω , ενω ο ηλεκτρονικος τι να παρει απο επισκευή τηλεορασης ? ιδιο ειναι το κοστος σερβις της μερσεντες  με το  σερβις  σε  ποδηλατο ??

----------


## grglaz

και ο ηλεκτρονικος και ο ηλεκτρολογος ασχολουντε με 
1)ρευμα
2)ταση
3)συχνοτητα

αυτο που τους διαφοροποιει κατα γενικο κανονα οπως εχει προαναφερθει  σωστα 
ειναι οτι ο ηλεκτρολογος ασχολειται με
1)μεγαλα ρευματα
2)υψηλες τασεις
3)χαμηλες συχνοτητες
ενω ο ηλεκτρονικος ασχολειται με
1)μικρα ρευματα
2)χαμηλες τασεις
3)χαμηλες-υψηλες συχνοτητες

ετσι γενικα καποια πραγματα...
*το επαγγελμα του ηλεκτρολογου ειναι πιο επικινδυνο απ αυτο του  ηλεκτρονικου
*η ηλεκτρονικη εχει πολυ μεγαλυτερο βαθος απ οτι η ηλεκτρολογια
*η ηλεκτρολογια ειναι περισσοτερο τεχνικη απ οτι θεωρητικη δουλεια ενω η  ηλεκτρονικη περισσοτερο θεωρητικη απ οτι τεχνικη.
*θα μπορουσε να πει κανεις οτι η ηλεκτρολογια θα μπορουσε να γινει μια  εξειδικευση της ηλεκτρονικης
*ενας ηλεκτρονικος μπορει να γινει πολυ πιο ευκολα ηλεκτρολογος απ οτι  το αναποδο

ειναι πχ οπως η διαφορα μεταξυ ενος developer σε aplications και ενος  developer σε games οπου και οι δυο μπορει να χρησιμοποιουν την ιδια  γλωσσα αλλα με διαφορετικο τροπο και σκοπο...

παρακατω μπορειται να δειτε τα μηθηματα που διδασκοντε εκατεροθεν στα τει...
ηλεκτρονικη (επιλεξτε το τμημα ηλεκτρονικης απο την λιστα) https://estudy.teiath.gr/unistudent/...sp?mnuid=mnu5&
ηλεκτρολογια http://ikaros.teipir.gr/H-L/html/theoritical.html

----------


## FILMAN

Και ναι και όχι...





> και ο ηλεκτρονικος και ο ηλεκτρολογος ασχολουντε με 
> 1)ρευμα
> 2)ταση
> 3)συχνοτητα
> 
> Σωστά...
> 
> αυτο που τους διαφοροποιει κατα γενικο κανονα οπως εχει προαναφερθει σωστα 
> ειναι οτι ο ηλεκτρολογος ασχολειται με
> ...



 :Smile:

----------


## nassosxlvbros

Ο ηλεκτρολόγος ασχολείται με τα ηλεκτρολογικά ζητήματα,από λάμπες μέχρι ηλεκτρολογικές εγκαταστάσεις σε σπίτια πολυκατοικίες κλπ,και γενικά σε οτιδήποτε θέμα καλωδίωσες μικρού ή μεγάλου φορτίου.Με λίγα λόγια ασχολείται με το αν περνάει ρεύμα ή όχι...Ο ηλεκτρονικός ασχολείται με το τι και πόσο ρεύμα και γιατί... :Wink: 
ο ηλεκτρολόγος "κάνει" τον ηλεκτρονικό...
ο ηλεκτρονικός κάνει και τον ηλεκτρολόγο χαλαρά...
(εντελώς φιλικά όλα αυτά)

----------


## stathis

> κατά το: "μπογιατζής ειναι ο ζωγράφος μεγάλων επιφανειών".



 :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  καλό!!!!!!!!!!!

αλλά φίλε Αντώνη μπορεί να ισχύει και το αντίθετο...
"ο ζωγράφος είναι μπογιατζής πολυτελείας..." :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol:

----------


## FILMAN

> Ο ηλεκτρολόγος ασχολείται με τα ηλεκτρολογικά ζητήματα,από λάμπες μέχρι ηλεκτρολογικές εγκαταστάσεις σε σπίτια πολυκατοικίες κλπ,και γενικά σε οτιδήποτε θέμα καλωδίωσες μικρού ή μεγάλου φορτίου.Με λίγα λόγια ασχολείται με το αν περνάει ρεύμα ή όχι...Ο ηλεκτρονικός ασχολείται με το τι και πόσο ρεύμα και γιατί...
> ο ηλεκτρολόγος "κάνει" τον ηλεκτρονικό...
> ο ηλεκτρονικός κάνει και τον ηλεκτρολόγο χαλαρά...
> (εντελώς φιλικά όλα αυτά)



Νάσο, πολύ σε πάω!

----------


## Γιώργος Ανώνυμος

Άμα το κάνεις μέσα στο πυθάρι, όλα τα έταιρα ήμισυ το ίδιο θα τα βλέπεις... Άσε που μπορεί να μπερδευτείς!!!

Σημασία έχει πως απολαμβάνεις κάτι ανεξάρτητα με το πως το ονοματίζεις... Π.χ. αν απολαμβάνεις τους καρπούς των κόπων σου από ένα επαγγελματικό πτυχίο που έχει το τίτλο 'φούφιτος' και αναλαμβάνεις έργα κάνοντας χρήση των επαγγελματικών δικαιωμάτων που σου παρέχει (π.χ. εκπόνηση μελετοκατασκευών) η αντίστοιχη άδεια ασκήσεως επαγγέλματος, τότε δεν σε μέλει...!!!

Εντάξει μπορεί να προβληματίζει π.χ. ότι οι Πολυτεχνικές Σχολές ήχαν μέχρι πρότινος Τμήματα Ηλεκτρολόγων Μηχανικών και όχι Ηλεκτρονικών Μηχανικών αλλά και τί έγινε... Ερχόντουσαν οι αλεξιπτωτιστές των σχολών της αλλοδαπής με τίτλους ηλεκτρονικής πάσης φύσεως και τρώγανε από την ούτως ή άλλως μικρή πίτα της αγοράς της χώρας μας... Και πάλι ο τίτλος δεν έλεγε τίποτε αφού η πίτα δηλ. η αγορά ήταν κοινή... Εφόσον λοιπόν οι μεν ή/και οι δε ήχαν μπάρμπα στην κορώνη κατά το ελληνικό πρότυπο της αξιοκρατίας τρώγανε τη μπριζόλα... οι λοιποί το κόκκαλο και όταν αυτό έπεφτε κάτω...!!!

Θα συμφωνήσω με το συνάδελφο ότι ιστορικά οι τίτλοι είχαν τη σημασία τους, στην πράξη έχουν καταργηθεί οι διαχωριστικές γραμμές, γι'αυτό δεν μπαίνω στη διαδικασία να προσδιορίσω θεωρητικά και μάλλον αμπελοσοφικά τις διαφορές τους...

Γιατί εντέλλει αυτός που κολλά μπρίκια σε τι διαφέρει από αυτόν που κολλά κασταρόλες... και όπως έλεγε λαϊκό άσμα εποχής Ζαμπέτα ... ανθρωπάκι (δηλ. μηχανικάκι τεχνολόγος ή διπλωματούχος δεν έχει σημασία) ήσουνα και ανθρωπάκι έμεινες... Εκτός αν το γύρισες στην πορεία απαξιώνοντας και τα δύο και πήγες προς βολευτηλίκι (όχι απαραίτητα βουλευτιλίκι) και εμπλέχθης στα λεγόμενα... απρόβλεπτα των εταιριών...

Ευχές!!!

----------


## grglaz

> Αρχικό μήνυμα από *grglaz*  
> _και ο ηλεκτρονικος και ο  ηλεκτρολογος ασχολουντε με 
> 1)ρευμα
> 2)ταση
> 3)συχνοτητα
> 
> Σωστά...
> 
> αυτο που τους διαφοροποιει κατα γενικο κανονα οπως εχει προαναφερθει  σωστα 
> ...



FILMAN 
φυσικα και δεν ειναι λαθος τα σχολια σου αλλα δεν καταλαβες το νοημα με το οποιο εγραψα εγω....μιλαω "κατα μεσο ορο" και κατα "γενικο κανονα" και σχολιασες πραγματα που ισχυουν "κατα περιπτωσεις" και "κατα εξειδικευσεις"...

----------


## FILMAN

> FILMAN 
> φυσικα και δεν ειναι λαθος τα σχολια σου αλλα δεν καταλαβες το νοημα με το οποιο εγραψα εγω....μιλαω "κατα μεσο ορο" και κατα "γενικο κανονα" και σχολιασες πραγματα που ισχυουν "κατα περιπτωσεις" και "κατα εξειδικευσεις"...



Έλα ρε Γιώργο, όταν κάποιος ακούει τη λέξη "ηλεκτρονικός", τι του έρχεται στο μυαλό, αν όχι κάποιος τηλεορασάς; Και πόσα ηλεκτρονικά κυκλώματα δεν έχουν κανένα τμήμα που να δουλεύει με συνεχές;

----------


## grglaz

FILMAN 
για αλλη μια φορα θα σου πως οτι αυτα που εγραψες δεν ειναι λαθος αλλα...

επειδη σε ενα σημειο στην τηλεοραση εχουμε 25kv θες να λεμε οτι γενικα ο ηλεκτρονικος ασχολειται με υψηλες τασεις...?φυσικα και οχι..

στο θεμα της συχνοτητας λεω οτι γενικα ο ηλεκτρολογος ασχολειται με χαμηλη συχνοτητα και απο κατω λεω οτι ο ηλεκτρονικος ασχολειται απο χαμηλες μεχρι και υψηλες συχνοτητες οποτε που ειναι το λαθος?

οσο για την ερωτηση
"όταν κάποιος ακούει τη λέξη "ηλεκτρονικός", τι του έρχεται στο μυαλό, αν  όχι κάποιος τηλεορασάς;"
δεν καταλαβα τι εννοεις...

----------


## MacGyver

Και μιά άλλη προσέγγιση, πέρα από τις τάσεις και τα ρεύματα :

*Ηλεκτρολόγος:*
 Ο τεχνικός που προσπαθεί να βάλει σε μιά σειρά: τρία καλώδια, μία ασφάλεια ένα relay και ένα διακόπτη στα οποία η τάση είτε είναι 200V είτε 240V δεν παίζει και ιδιαίτερο ρόλο, αφού απώτερος σκοπός είναι απλά να ανάψει μια λάμπα (λίγο περισσότερο - λίγο λιγότερο) . 
Το σύρμα είναι απλά σύρμα, η αντίσταση απλά αντίσταση...από την οποία παίρνει μόνο αυτό που απεγνωσμένα προσπαθούμε να αποφύγουμε .... τις απώλειες (σπατάλη ισχύος).
 Την δουλειά την κάνει απλά για τα προς το ζην, έχει ελάχιστες πιθανότητες για να αυτοσχεδιάσει – δημιουργήσει και ο όρος ηλεκτρολόγος δεν αναφέρεται στο λεξικό των hobby.
Συνήθως δυσκολεύεται να τα καταφέρει και να βρει το όποιο πρόβλημα στα ανωτέρω πέντε εξαρτήματα και αν τελικά το κάνει…δεν νοιώθει και τίποτα ιδιαίτερο (άναψε η λάμπα so what?).
 Για να μάθει βασικά πράγματα της δουλειάς και να βγάζει το ψωμί του αρκεί να κάτσει κοντά στον μάστρο-Μίτσο μία εβδομάδα….
 Όνειρό του είναι να υπογράψει εγκατάσταση κάποιων δεκάδων KW.
 Η βάση της επιστήμης του εδώ και σχεδόν 200 χρόνια παραμένει η ίδια (ακόμα και η τάση … τι ρουτίνα!!!!) , η δε πρόοδος είναι ελάχιστη και το πριν πέντε χρόνια είναι παρόμοιο με το σήμερα.
 Όργανα που χρησιμοποιεί: δοκιμαστικό κατσαβίδι.
Συντελεστής απόδοσης ισχύος: 30%
 Πράγματα που μπορεί να κάνει: Να ανάψει μια λάμπα και να γυρίσει ένα μοτέρ .
 Μαγικές ικανότητες: Εντελώς πεζές. Πατάς τον διακόπτη και σε απόσταση δύο μέτρων ανάβει η λάμπα!!!!

*Ηλεκτρονικός:*
 Ο τεχνικός που προσπαθεί να κάνει χιλιάδες εξαρτήματα με άπειρους συνδυασμούς τιμών και άπειρες συνθήκες καταστάσεων να συνεργαστούν μεταξύ τους, , όπου τα 5V δεν είναι ίδια με τα 5,1V και ένα σύρμα προς τη γη δεν είναι αναγκαστικά και βραχυκύκλωμα.
Το σύρμα η η αντίσταση είναι και επαγωγή και πυκνωτής , οι δε απώλειες (σπατάλη ισχύος)...δεν είναι ο σκοπός. 
 Κάνει τη δουλειά του με μεγάλη ευχαρίστηση, έχει άπειρες δυνατότητες αυτοσχεδιασμού και δημιουργίας και είναι πρώτιστα hobby και κατά δεύτερο λόγο εργασία.
 Ενθουσιάζεται με τις δημιουργίες στου σε σημείο που να παραμελεί τον εαυτό του.
 Για να μάθει βασικά πράγματα της δουλειάς και να βγάζει το ψωμί του απαιτούνται κάποια χρόνια στο θρανίο και άλλα τόσα κοντά στον μάστρο-Μίτσο.
 Όνειρό του είναι να φτιάξει πομπό με μια αντίσταση και έναν πυκνωτή και δέκτη με λίγο σύρμα μία δίοδο και καθόλου τάση.
 Η επιστήμη του εδώ και 80 χρόνια έχει κάνει άλματα και το πρίν ένα λεπτό δεν έχει καμιά σχέση με το τώρα.
 Όργανα που πρέπει να γνωρίζει - χρησιμοποιεί….δεκάδες.
Συντελεστής απόδοσης ισχύος: έως και 90%
Πράγματα που μπορεί να κάνει: Άπειρα …. αρκεί να υπάρχει φαντασία.
 Μαγικές ικανότητες: Houdini (περπατάς στην σελίνι  και σε βλέπουν στο Νευροκόπι).
__________________

 MacGyver.

----------


## Γιώργος Ανώνυμος

> Και μιά άλλη προσέγγιση, πέρα από τις τάσεις και τα ρεύματα :
> 
> *Ηλεκτρολόγος:*
> ...
> 
> *Ηλεκτρονικός:*
> Πράγματα που μπορεί να κάνει: Άπειρα …. *αρκεί να υπάρχει φαντασία*.
> Μαγικές ικανότητες: Houdini (περπατάς στην σελίνι και σε βλέπουν στο Νευροκόπι).
> __________________
> MacGyver.



Καλημέρα,

σίγουρα σε κατατάσσω στην 'κατηγορία' των ηλεκτρονικών καθότι τα όσα αναφέρεις σίγουρα ανήκουν στην σφαίρα της φαντασίας και επομένως με μία καλή αίσθηση του χιούμορ που νομίζω πως διαθέτω θα έλεγα πως είναι πολύ ενδιαφέροντα.

Γιατί στη σφαίρα της πραγματικότητας τα πράγματα είναι πολύ πεζά έως άχαρα καθότι όπως επεξήγησα σε προηγούμενο post οι προσδιορισμοί αυτοί αναφέρονται και μόνο σε επαγγελματικούς τίτλους και επομένως δεν έχουν σχέση με τις γνώσεις, ανησυχίες, hobby κλπ. άλλα ωραία αλλά με το βιοπορισμό προκειμένου να ανταπεξέρθεις στις υποχρεώσεις σου ως μέλος της κοινωνίας (π.χ. να σπουδάσεις κανένα κουτσούβελο, να εξασφαλήσεις την οικογένειά σου και τον εαυτό σου και άλλα παρόμοια...). Και είναι επίσης γνωστό ότι το καλύτερο hobby να έχεις, όταν το ασκείς επαγγελματικά πάυεις να το βλέπεις ρομαντικά και μπορεί να το ασκείς ολίγον ρουτινιάρικα πλέον...

Όσον αφορά την εξειδίκευση π.χ. του ηλεκτρονικού αυτή μπορεί να προκύψει ως άσκηση ειδικότητας στο τελευταίο μέρος σπουδών του Ηλεκτρολόγου, οπότε οι ρόλοι τελικά είναι σε κάποιο βαθμό επικαλυπτόμενοι και βεβαίως υπάρχουν γκρίζες ζώνες τις οποίες βέβαια εκμεταλλεύται κατά το δοκούν και το σαθρό σύστημα στην χώρα μας των πιστοποιήσεων και επαγγελματικών δικαιωμάτων... 

Ως χομπίστας μπορείς να απολαμβάνεις αυτό που κάνεις χωρίς ταμπέλες και... φαμφάρες... Οι κατασκευές σου και κυρίως οι γνώσεις σου θα είναι το σήμα καταθεθέν με την προϋπόθεση ότι και τα δύο δεν αξιολογούνται από άσχετους και... κολλημένους. Ακόμα και έτσι να είναι το κάνεις για τον ευατό σου... Γιατί στο άλλο άκρο μπορείς να βρείς πολλούς με ταμπέλες που στην πραγματικότητα είναι άσχετοι, διότι αυτό που έμαθαν το έκαναν μόνιο για την ταμπέλα και δεν το βίωσαν με κατασκευές κλπ. Πάρε παράδειγμα τους πολιτικούς μας που πολλοί απόφοιτοι και αριστούχοι του Harvard Business School και διδάκτορας σε έδρες διεθνών πανεπιστήμίων αποδείχτηκαν... μπουχέσες όταν προσπάθησαν να ασκήσουν την όποια πολιτική τους στο καθημερινό στίβο και έφεραν την χώρα όχι στο χείλος αλλά στην απόλυτη χρεωκοπία... Τελικά το Harvard πολύ κακό σχολείο θα έλεγε συνειρμικά η γιαγιά μου, βγάζει ή άσχετους ή αποκομμένους από την κοινωνία ανθρώπους...!!!

Τα λέμε!

----------


## Nemmesis

εγω δεν βλεπω ετσι παιδια... δεν βλεπω 2 επαγγελματα.. βλεπω 2 κατηγοριες επαγγελματιων που ασκουν 2 αδελφικα επαγγελματα. Αυτοι που γουσταρουν την δουλεια τους και αυτοι που την εχουν βαρεθει...
Οπως ολα τα αδελφια λοιπον πλακωνονται μεταξυ τους για το ποιος ειναι καλητερος... γιατι κανενας ηλεκτρονικος δεν ασχολειτε με τις κομοτριες να τις πει οτι η δουλεια που κανουν ειναι πιο ευκολη απο αυτην του ηλεκτρονικου? γιατι οι ηλεκτρολογοι δεν λεε τπτ στους καθηγητες για την δουλεια τους...???
υπαρχει ο ηλεκτρολογος που σε εναν πινακα με 5 θερμικα να τα κανει εκει μεσα Π...τ@ν@ και να μην βλεπετε... και υπαρχει και ηλεκτρολογος  που εχει ολα τα καλωδια γωνιασμενα με το μοιρογνωμονιο....
υπαρχει ο ηλεκτρονικος που σε μια κατασκευη του κολλαει την γεφυρα με θερμοσιλικονη πανω στον μετασχηματιστη και τον πυκνωτη στα ποδια τις γεφυρας οπως υπαρχει και ο ηλεκτρονικος που οταν σχεδιαζει μια πλακετα ευθυγραμμιζει τις αντιστασεις και δεν γουσταρει ουτε μια γεφυρα στην πλακετα του...

εγω αυτα τα 2 συγκρινω και οχι τον σεφ φαγητων με τον σεφ ζαχαροπλαστικης..

----------


## nikolaras

Ολες οι γνώμες σεβαστές.
Το επίπεδο της συζήτησης πραγματικά είναι υψηλό.Πολύ χαίρομαι.
Θα σταθώ όμως στο τελευταίο post του Ανώνυμου, που πιστεύω αντιπροσωπεύει πιο ρεαλιστικά τήν πραγματικότητα.
Δυστυχώς με το να ονειροπολούμε, δεν ταίζουμε το σπίτι μας, θα πεινάσουμε και στο τέλος θα καταλήξουμε να τρώμε ηλεκτρονικά μπιφτέκια.
Αυτή είναι η πραγματικότητα.
Εγώ που δεν είμαι άμεσα εμπλεκόμενος με αυτά τα επαγγέλματα, το βλέπω σαν χόμπυ και το απολαμβάνω, δεν είναι όμως έτσι για ένα επαγγελματία..... Και αυτό είναι απόροια (κατάντια) της πολιτικής που άσκησαν οι απόφοιτοι του Harvard Business School, που πολύ εύστοχα σχολιάζει ο Ανώνυμος.
Καλημέρα !!!

----------


## MacGyver

Για αποφυγή κάθε παρεξήγησης να συμπληρώσω ότι η ανωτέρω άποψη μου δεν έχει σκοπό να μειώσει τους ηλεκτρολόγους, ούτε να εξυψώσει τους ηλεκτρονικούς.
Με κανέναν δεν επιδιώκω προσωπική  αντιπαράθεση του τύπου (Ο μπαμπάς μου είναι ποιο δυνατός από τον δικό σου).
Απλά είναι απόρροια ...άντα και πλέον χρόνων πολύωρης επαγγελματικής  συμβίωσης με τους μεν και τους δε.
Κάθε διαχωρισμός αναφέρεται σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις με υπερβολή, με χιουμοριστικό σκοπό πάντα και όχι για να μειώσει τον ένα η τον άλλο.
Δεν μπαίνω στη διαδικασία της κοινωνικής προσφοράς, γιατί θα εμπλακούν και οι οικοδόμοι, οι μπογιατζήδες, οι καθαρίστριες κλπ.
Σαφώς, δεν είναι παράδειγμα για συζήτηση 'η γκρίζα ζώνη' π.χ της εγκατάστασης της γραμμής της TV που ούτως η άλλως  με λίγη καθοδήγηση μπορεί να γίνει και από έναν που έχει ελάχιστες γνώσεις στα μεν η στα δε .
Η σκιαγράφηση  είναι ενδεικτική και  δεν αντιπροσωπεύει την πλειοψηφία ούτε την μειοψηφία.
Ξεκαρδιστικά (η για κλάματα ίσως ) παραδείγματα έχω να αναφέρω και για τους μεν και για τους δε.

----------


## Tolis-Sx

Λετε ολοι φιφες με (π).Αμα την αγαπας την δουλεια σου ειτε ηλεκτρολογος εισαι ειτε ηλεκτρονικος,κανεις θαυματα....Εγω ειμαι κατα πτυχιο ηλεκτρολογος και κατα χομπυ ηλεκτρονικος....και το ενα με συναρπαζει και το αλλο...Σκοπος δεν ειναι να κανουμε μια δουλεια και να παρουμε το 50ευρω και να την κανουμε με ελαφρα...σημασια εχει η ποιοτικη δουλεια και η δημιουργηκοτητα...δεν ξερω κατα ποσο γινομαι αντιληπτος,τι θελω να πω

----------


## MacGyver

> Λετε ολοι φιφες με (π).Αμα την αγαπας την δουλεια σου ειτε ηλεκτρολογος εισαι ειτε ηλεκτρονικος,κανεις θαυματα....Εγω ειμαι κατα πτυχιο ηλεκτρολογος και κατα χομπυ ηλεκτρονικος....και το ενα με συναρπαζει και το αλλο...Σκοπος δεν ειναι να κανουμε μια δουλεια και να παρουμε το 50ευρω και να την κανουμε με ελαφρα...σημασια εχει η ποιοτικη δουλεια και η δημιουργηκοτητα...δεν ξερω κατα ποσο γινομαι αντιληπτος,τι θελω να πω



Εδώ αποφασίζει ότι όλοι οι άλλοι λένε....: η γνώση, το πτυχίο, η πείρα στην ποιοτική δουλειά, το σεβαστό της ηλικίας η ...το ήθος ??
Αυτά βλέπω (αρκετά συχνά μάλιστα) και είμαι στα όρια της αποχώρησης.

----------


## electron

Αν μπορούσαμε να βγάλουμε την ουσία των όσων έχουν γραφτεί ως τώρα, πιστεύω ότι όλοι μας λέμε το ίδιο πάνω κάτω. Ηλεκτρονική και Ηλεκτρολογία γειτνιάζουν και έχουν ένα κοινό σκοπό, την παραγωγή και δημιουργία του αυτόματου έλεγχου. Η κάθε πλευρά βέβαια έχει τις ιδιαιτερότητές της και την εξειδίκευσή της.
Ίσως θα ήταν πολύ χρήσιμο για την κουβέντα μας εδώ, να παραθέταμε τις προσωπικές μας επαγγελματικές εμπειρίες και τότε θα έβγαιναν περισσότερο ουσιαστικές απαντήσεις στις απορίες ειδικά των νεώτερων μελών του site που βρίσκονται στην αρχή της επαγγελματικής ή εκπαιδευτικής τους πορείας.
Προσωπικά αν και το έχω γράψει σε ανάλογο θέμα, είμαι ηλεκτρονικός που επαγγελματικά ξεκίνησα και συνεχίζω στην βιομηχανία. Στην πρώτη μου δουλειά υπήρχε μια ιδιαίτερη διακριτότητα των 2 ειδικοτήτων για τις οποίες κουβεντιάζουμε. Έτσι ένιωθα περισσότερο ως ηλεκτρονικός- αυτοματιστής - προγραμματιστής. Αργότερα αλλάζοντας δουλειά και αναλαμβάνοντας ένα πιο υπεύθυνο πόστο, ήρθα σε επαφή και με την ηλεκτρολογία (μέση τάση,κινητήρες,κλασσικός αυτοματισμός).
 Παρόλα αυτά θεωρώ τον εαυτό μου πρώτα ηλεκτρονικό και έπειτα ηλεκτρολόγο, πρώτα γιατί αυτό σπούδασα,μ αυτό ξεκίνησα ως μεράκι και έπειτα ως ηλεκτρολόγο γιατί μπήκα σε ένα πεδίο που πριν τον γνώριζα επιφανειακά και μόνο. Ο προκάτοχος της θέσης που είμαι σήμερα, ήταν ακριβώς το αντίθετο από μένα, παρόλα αυτά κι αυτός ανταποκρίθηκε σωστά στο μέτρο του δυνατού βέβαια, όλα τα προηγούμενα χρόνια. 
Το συμπέρασμα λοιπόν που βγαίνει είναι ότι αν αγαπάς αυτό που κάνεις ακόμα κι αν μερικές φορές καταντά ρουτίνα θέλοντας και μη, το κάνεις με επιτυχία, έστω κι αν αυτό λέγεται ηλεκτρολογία,ηλεκτρονική ή και τα 2 μαζί.

----------


## nassosxlvbros

Με λίγα λόγια:αν πεις έναν ηλεκτρολόγο που "μαστορεύει" τα ηλεκτρονικα "ηλεκτρονικό" θα "ψηλώσει" κάνα 2 πόντους από καμάρι...αν πεις όμως έναν ηλεκτρονικό "ηλεκτρολόγο" δε νομίζω να χαρεί...
Μη ξεχνάτε πως όλοι οι ηλεκτρονικοί σε όποια σχολή και να πήγαν είχαν ΠΑΝΤΑ βασικό μάθημα την  *Ηλεκτροτεχνία*...ενώ οι ηλεκτρολόγοι ποτέ δεν έκαναν *"Γενικά Ηλεκτρονικά"* ... :Wink:   οπότε οι διαφορές είναι σαφέστατες...

υγ.1:
αν κάποιος απλός πελάτης άσχετος με αυτά με πει "ηλεκτρολόγο" θα μειδιάσω...και μπορεί και να του εξηγήσω τη διαφορά... αν με πει όμως ηλεκτρολόγος/δικηγόρος/γιατρός/τραπεζίτης κλπ,ε,εκεί παίζει να του πω την τελευταία πρώτη...
υγ. 2
Φιλμαν,που να με πετύχεις και σε κέφια δηλαδή... :Smile:

----------


## electron

Νάσο θα πρέπει να σε διορθώσω αλλά οι ηλεκτρολόγοι ΤΕ διδάσκονται κάποια στοιχειώδη ηλεκτρονικά σε μάθημα των πρώτων εξαμήνων. Τώρα όσο για το πως θα αποκαλέσει κάποιος έναν ηλεκτρολόγο ή έναν ηλεκτρονικό και πως θα νιώσει αυτός που τον αποκαλούν, έχεις δίκιο, αλλά πέρα το πως θα νιώσει ο καθένας πρέπει να παραδεχτούμε ότι σε κάποιους τομείς πρέπει να έχεις γνώση και των 2 αντικειμένων.

----------


## nassosxlvbros

> Αν μπορούσαμε να βγάλουμε την ουσία των όσων έχουν γραφτεί ως τώρα, πιστεύω ότι όλοι μας λέμε το ίδιο πάνω κάτω. Ηλεκτρονική και Ηλεκτρολογία γειτνιάζουν και έχουν ένα κοινό σκοπό, την παραγωγή και δημιουργία του αυτόματου έλεγχου. Η κάθε πλευρά βέβαια έχει τις ιδιαιτερότητές της και την εξειδίκευσή της.
> Ίσως θα ήταν πολύ χρήσιμο για την κουβέντα μας εδώ, να παραθέταμε τις προσωπικές μας επαγγελματικές εμπειρίες και τότε θα έβγαιναν περισσότερο ουσιαστικές απαντήσεις στις απορίες ειδικά των νεώτερων μελών του site που βρίσκονται στην αρχή της επαγγελματικής ή εκπαιδευτικής τους πορείας.
> Προσωπικά αν και το έχω γράψει σε ανάλογο θέμα, είμαι ηλεκτρονικός που επαγγελματικά ξεκίνησα και συνεχίζω στην βιομηχανία. Στην πρώτη μου δουλειά υπήρχε μια ιδιαίτερη διακριτότητα των 2 ειδικοτήτων για τις οποίες κουβεντιάζουμε. Έτσι ένιωθα περισσότερο ως ηλεκτρονικός- αυτοματιστής - προγραμματιστής. Αργότερα αλλάζοντας δουλειά και αναλαμβάνοντας ένα πιο υπεύθυνο πόστο, ήρθα σε επαφή και με την ηλεκτρολογία (μέση τάση,κινητήρες,κλασσικός αυτοματισμός).
>  Παρόλα αυτά θεωρώ τον εαυτό μου πρώτα ηλεκτρονικό και έπειτα ηλεκτρολόγο, πρώτα γιατί αυτό σπούδασα,μ αυτό ξεκίνησα ως μεράκι και έπειτα ως ηλεκτρολόγο γιατί μπήκα σε ένα πεδίο που πριν τον γνώριζα επιφανειακά και μόνο. Ο προκάτοχος της θέσης που είμαι σήμερα, ήταν ακριβώς το αντίθετο από μένα, παρόλα αυτά κι αυτός ανταποκρίθηκε σωστά στο μέτρο του δυνατού βέβαια, όλα τα προηγούμενα χρόνια. 
> Το συμπέρασμα λοιπόν που βγαίνει είναι ότι αν αγαπάς αυτό που κάνεις ακόμα κι αν μερικές φορές καταντά ρουτίνα θέλοντας και μη, το κάνεις με επιτυχία, έστω κι αν αυτό λέγεται ηλεκτρολογία,ηλεκτρονική ή και τα 2 μαζί.



Καμμία σχέση...
Ο ηλεκτρονικός έστω μιας μέσης σχολής θα πάρει ένα κύκλωμα,θα κατανοήσει πως δουλεύει θα το υλοποιήσει,ή θα επισκευάσει βάσει του σχεδίου μια ηλεκτρονική διάταξη,δηλαδή: βελτιώνω/φτιάχνω/επισκευάζω/σχεδιάζω ένα κύκλωμα που θέλω να κάνει κάτι,άρα έχω γνώσεις ηλεκτρονικής θεωρίας και πορεύομαι εν ειρήνη...άρα ηλεκτρονικός...
όταν *υλοποιώ το κύκλωμα τραβώντας γραμμές/τυπωμένο/καλωδίωση κλπ* και γενικώς νοικοκυρεύω το κύκλωμα ή την ηλεκτρονική μου διάταξη τότε γίνομαι ηλεκτρολόγος...(και έχω δει πολύ καλές δουλειές ηλεκτρολόγων που ντροπιάζουν πολλούς "ηλεκτρονικούς" )
Με λίγα λόγια: ο ηλεκτρονικός πρέπει και επιβάλεται να είναι γνώστης ηλεκτρολογίας και καλωδίωσης για προφανέστατους λόγους,ο ηλεκτρολόγος δεν χρειάζεται να ξέρει ηλεκτρονικά... :Wink:

----------


## nassosxlvbros

Και μιας και πιάσαμε θεματάκι καυτό θα πω πως έχω δει δουλειά ηλεκτρολόγου αυτοκινήτων σε πομπό μεσαίων (4Χ807 για να θυμούνταοι οι παλιότεροι)που ήταν λες και βγήκε από το εργοστάσιο της RCA...ήταν τόσο καλοφτιαγμένος και προσεγμένος που έλεγες ο τύπος ήταν ηλεκτρονικός! ο μάγκας το μόνο που έκανε ήταν να ακολουθήσει (ηλεκτρολογικά) το σχέδιο και να τηρήσει τους βασικούς κανόνες της ηλεκτροτεχνίας...
...Από την άλλη έχω δει δουλειά ηλεκτρονικού σε πομπό FM 4W που σου ερχόταν να το κλείσεις σε κουτί για να μην βλέπεις το πόσο αηδία ήταν...(και ούτε δούλευε σωστά φυσικά...)

----------


## electron

Νάσο ωστόσο επιμένω και θεωρώ ότι δεν λέμε κάτι διαφορετικό. Είτε το δούμε μακροσκοπικά, είτε το εξειδικεύσουμε σε θέμα κατασκευών,όπως μόνος σου το είπες,μπορεί ένας ηλεκτρολόγος να βάλει <γυαλιά> σε έναν ηλεκτρονικό ή τα όσα υλοποιεί ένας ηλεκτρονικός να μην μπορεί καν να τα φανταστεί ένας ηλεκτρολόγος κι αυτό όχι τόσο από πλευράς γνώσεων όσο από την έλλειψη βασικών αρχών και κανόνων.

----------


## klik

> Και μιας και πιάσαμε θεματάκι καυτό θα πω πως έχω δει δουλειά ηλεκτρολόγου αυτοκινήτων σε πομπό μεσαίων (4Χ807 για να θυμούνταοι οι παλιότεροι)που ήταν λες και βγήκε από το εργοστάσιο της RCA...ήταν τόσο καλοφτιαγμένος και προσεγμένος που έλεγες ο τύπος ήταν ηλεκτρονικός! ο μάγκας το μόνο που έκανε ήταν να ακολουθήσει (ηλεκτρολογικά) το σχέδιο και να τηρήσει τους βασικούς κανόνες της ηλεκτροτεχνίας...
> ...Από την άλλη έχω δει δουλειά ηλεκτρονικού σε πομπό FM 4W που σου ερχόταν να το κλείσεις σε κουτί για να μην βλέπεις το πόσο αηδία ήταν...(και ούτε δούλευε σωστά φυσικά...)



του ηλεκτρολόγου η δουλειά φαίνετε, είναι "μόστρα".
του ηλεκτρονικού η σχεδίαση και οι υπολογισμοί στις κατασκευές που κάνει δεν φαίνονται, δεν είναι "μόστρα" (άσχετο αν η κατασκευή βλέπεται).

Και ένας άσχετος μπορεί αν έχει μεράκι να συναρμολογήσει μια βάρκα και να την βάψει τέλεια, μπορεί όμως να την σχεδιάσει ώστε να είναι γρήγορη; να είναι ελαφρύτερη χωρίς να χάνει σε αντοχή; Ένας άσχετος θα την κάνει βαριά και ανθεκτική γιατί δεν ξέρει να κάνει κάτι άλλο. Το αποτέλεσμα μπορεί να είναι καταπληκτικά εμφανίσιμο. Τεχνολογικά πάτος όμως.

Είναι πολύ απλό να βάλουμε καλώδιο 2,5mm στα 16Α γιατί έτσι μας είπαν. Γιατί; Αρκεί πάντα στα 16Α ένα τέτοιο καλώδιο; 
Το τηλέφωνο δεν έχει σφύριγμα, δεν χρειάζεται φίλτρο αποκοπής DSL (λέει)... κ.α.

Και μην νομίζει κανείς ότι όποιος δηλώνει ηλεκτρονικός είναι, οι περισσότεροι μόνο κιτάκια καταφέρνουν να κάνουν ή έτοιμες κατασκευές.
Το ίδιο ισχύει και για τους ηλεκτρολόγους που δηλώνουν ηλεκτρολόγοι...

----------


## nassosxlvbros

> Νάσο ωστόσο επιμένω και θεωρώ ότι δεν λέμε κάτι διαφορετικό. Είτε το δούμε μακροσκοπικά, είτε το εξειδικεύσουμε σε θέμα κατασκευών,όπως μόνος σου το είπες,μπορεί ένας ηλεκτρολόγος να βάλει <γυαλιά> σε έναν ηλεκτρονικό ή τα όσα υλοποιεί ένας ηλεκτρονικός να μην μπορεί καν να τα φανταστεί ένας ηλεκτρολόγος κι αυτό όχι τόσο από πλευράς γνώσεων όσο από την έλλειψη βασικών αρχών και κανόνων.




Όπως έγραψα λογω φύσεως εργασιών,ο ηλεκτρονικός *οφείλει να είναι και ηλεκτρολόγος..* ο ηλεκτρολόγος στο 98% των περιπτώσεων δε χρειάζεται...μην μπλέκουμε μεράκι ,πάθος και μαστοριλίκι...μακάρι να υπάρχει αρμονία στις σχέσεις και στα επαγγελματικά-ανεργία και αναδουλειές γαρ-και όχι φαγωμάρα.... :Wink:

----------


## FILMAN

> του ηλεκτρολόγου η δουλειά φαίνετε, είναι "μόστρα".
> του ηλεκτρονικού η σχεδίαση και οι υπολογισμοί στις κατασκευές που κάνει δεν φαίνονται, δεν είναι "μόστρα" (άσχετο αν η κατασκευή βλέπεται).
> 
> Και ένας άσχετος μπορεί αν έχει μεράκι να συναρμολογήσει μια βάρκα και να την βάψει τέλεια, μπορεί όμως να την σχεδιάσει ώστε να είναι γρήγορη; να είναι ελαφρύτερη χωρίς να χάνει σε αντοχή; Ένας άσχετος θα την κάνει βαριά και ανθεκτική γιατί δεν ξέρει να κάνει κάτι άλλο. Το αποτέλεσμα μπορεί να είναι καταπληκτικά εμφανίσιμο. Τεχνολογικά πάτος όμως.
> 
> Είναι πολύ απλό να βάλουμε καλώδιο 2,5mm στα 16Α γιατί έτσι μας είπαν. Γιατί; Αρκεί πάντα στα 16Α ένα τέτοιο καλώδιο; 
> Το τηλέφωνο δεν έχει σφύριγμα, δεν χρειάζεται φίλτρο αποκοπής DSL (λέει)... κ.α.
> 
> Και μην νομίζει κανείς ότι όποιος δηλώνει ηλεκτρονικός είναι, οι περισσότεροι μόνο κιτάκια καταφέρνουν να κάνουν ή έτοιμες κατασκευές.
> Το ίδιο ισχύει και για τους ηλεκτρολόγους που δηλώνουν ηλεκτρολόγοι...



+1000000000000000000

----------


## fmav

Ένας ακόμη διαχωρισμός (από τους πολλούς) που συναντάται παγκοσμίως είναι:

ηλεκτρολογία-> επιστήμη που ασχολείται με την μεταφορά ηλεκτρικής ενέργειας
ηλεκτρονική-> επιστήμη που ασχολείται με την μεταφορά και επεξεργασία πληροφορίας

Πάντως, δεν είναι σωστό να υποτιμάει κάποιος κάποια επιστήμη, ή να υπερτιμάει κάποια άλλη. Είναι συγγενείς επιστήμες, με πολλές αλληλοεπικαλύψεις, με τις δικές τους δυσκολίες και εξειδικεύσεις.

----------


## Nemmesis

ολοι το ιδιο λεμε τελικα...  σημασια δεν εχει το επαγγελμα αλλα ο μαστορας

----------


## jim.ni

*μια σκέψη* ακόμα:

ηλεκτρο-λογος:  η λέξη λόγος θα πει επιστήμη (βλέπε γεωλόγος κτλ)
και το ερώτημα είναι ο ηλεκτρονικός (δεν γνωρίζω τι σημαίνει) δεν είναι επιστήμονας που μελετάει τον ηλεκτρισμό και είναι ο ηλεκτρολόγος??  :Tongue: 

μοιάζει λίγο με τα αντίστοιχα αστρολόγος και αστρονόμος. κανονικά ο επιστήμονας είναι ο αστρονόμος και θα έπρεπε να λέγετε αστρο-λογος 

η απάντηση είναι οτι τα αστρολόγος και ηλεκτρολόγος προϋπήρχαν από τα αντίστοιχα και μάλλον κατοχύρωσαν και το όνομα τους .

αν το σκέφτομαι λάθος παρακαλώ τους ειδικούς στα θέματα τις ελληνικής γλώσσας να με διορθώσουν

----------


## nikoskourtis

Γιατι τα μπερδεψατε τοσο;
Ηλεκτρονικη ειναι κλαδος της ηλεκτρολογιας και ασχολειται με τα ασθενη ρευματα. 
Η Ηλεκτρολογια περιλαμβανει την ηλεκτρονικη, τον αυτοματο ελεγχο, τα ενεργειακα, τις τηλεπικοινωνιες κτλ κτλ.
Οτι εχει σχεση με ηλεκτρικο ρευμα ανοικει στην ηλεκτρολογια.
Ηλεκτρονικος = Ηλεκτρολογος εξειδικευμενος στα ασθενη ρευματα
Ενεργειακος Ηλεκτρολογος= Ο ηλεκτρολογος εξειδικευμενος στη μεταφορα, διανομη, παραγωγη ηλεκτρικης ισχυος
Αυτοματιστης=Ηλεκτρολογος εξειδικευμενος στους αυτοματισμους.

Σημερα βεβαια δεν υπαρχει σαφης διαχωρισμος διοτι τα αλματα της τεχνολογιας εχουν κλεισει την ψαλιδα των υποειδικοτητων. π.χ. Ηλεκτρονικα Ισχυος που ειναι αντικειμενο του ενεργειακου ηλεκτρολογου και οχι του ηλεκτρονικου κατα κυριο λογο.

Για να καταλαβεται τι εννοω παρτε το προγραμμα σπουδων των ηλεκτρολογων μηχανικων του πολυτεχνειου (ελληνικου ή ξενου) να δειτε με τι εχει να κανει.
Πηγαινετε σε ενα βιβλιοπωλειο να δειτε διαφορα τεχνολογικα βιβλια διεθνους βιβλιογραφιας. Θα τα υπογραφει ή Μηχανολογος μηχανικος ή Ηλεκτρολόγος. Παρτε βιβλια αυτοματισμων, ρομποτικης, ηλεκτρονικης, ψηφιακης λογικης, υπολογιστων, τηλεπικοινωνιων κτλ κτλ.

Η παρεξηγηση γινεται γιατι οταν ο κοσμος λεει ηλεκτρολογος εννοει αυτον που αλλαζει πριζες. Ο πραγματικος τιτλος του ειναι "ηλεκτρολογος εγκαταστατης".

Συνοψιζω
Στα τεχνολογικα θεματα υπαρχουν 2 ειδικοτητες βασικες:
Ηλεκτρολογοι μηχανικοι
Μηχανολογοι μηχανικοι.

Απο κει και περα ολοι οι αλλοι ειναι παρακλαδια εξειδικευσης και ανοικουν σε ενα απο τα παραπάνω 2 ή πολλες φορες και στα 2.

----------


## jakjak

να πω κι εγω την γνωμη σαν μαραγκος !!!  :Biggrin: 
δεν θελω να πεσω στην παγιδα ποιος ειναι καλυτερος απο τους δυο και θα προσπαθησω να πω την φυση τους σαν επαγγελματων.
ειναι ακριβως το ιδιο επαγγελμα αλλα στην Ελλαδα εχουν καταφερει οι αχρηστοι πολιτικοι να το διαχωρισουν χωρις λογο. για εμενα θα επρεπε να υπαρχει ενα επαγγελμα με πολλες ειδικοτητες. τωρα υπαρχουν δυο επαγγελματα με διαφορες εξειδικευσεις ....

στην φυση της δουλειας παντως σημερα ο κλασικος ηλεκτρολογος κανει μια πολυ πιο βαρια δουλεια ...  σκαβει, τρυπαει, κουβαλαει ... μεχρι και λασπη φτιαχνει ...
δεν ειναι τυχαιο που εχει πολυ πιο γυμνασμενο σωματοτυπο ....
ο κλασικος ηλεκτρονικος απο την αλλη κανει μια πολυ πνευματικη εργασια και καθολου σωματικη .... η εργασια του ηλεκτρονικου ειναι πολυ πιο δυσκολη και απο του γιατρου!!! αμα πας μια τηλεοραση σε εναν ηλεκτρονικο ειναι υποχρεωμενος να την κανει να δουλεψει επι τοπου ... ενας γιατρος θα σου πει ελα σε 15 μερες να δουμε αν θα δουλεψει ....  :Lol: 

σε επιπεδο γνωσεων ειναι αυτο που ειπε καποιος αλλος φιλος. αν αποκαλεσεις εναν ηλεκτρονικο ηλεκτρολογο θα τα παρει στο κρανιο. αν κανεις το αντιθετο θα δεις τον ηλεκτρολογο να καμαρωνει ....

στον επαγγελματικο τομεα υπερτερει αυτη τη στιγμη ο ηλεκτρολογος. αμειβεται πολυ καλυτερα και μπορει να βγαλει ενα πολυ καλο μεροκαμματο χωρις να κανει απολυτως τιποτα !!! αρκει να βαλει μια υπογραφη. η δουλεια οδηγει τον ηλεκτρολογο στο ελευθερο επαγγελμα.
αντιθετα ο ηλεκτρονικος δεν εχει πολλες επιλογες ... συνηθως θα καταληξει στον βασικο μισθο μιας μεγαλης εταιρειας. το ελευθερο επαγγελμα εχει κλεισει πλεον για τον ηλεκτρονικο και δυσκολα θα βρει εργασια που να αξιοιποιει τις γνωσεις του.

ο ηλεκτρονικος εγκλωβιζεται αυτην την στιγμη απο το συστημα. παει σε μια σχολη μαθαινει 5 πραγματα και απο μερακι μαθαινει αλλα 10 απο μονος του. στο τελος καταληγει να εχει γνωσεις αντιστοιχες με ενος γιατρου και να μην μπορει να κανει τιποτα με αυτες. αν και ειναι ευκολο για εναν ηλεκτρονικο να αλλαξει κατευθυνση σπουδων και να γινει ηλεκτρολογος ή ηλεκτρολογος αυτοκινητων ή τεχνιτης υπολογιστων ή πολλα αλλα ... αυτο στην Ελλαδα απαγορευεται !!! και αναγκαζεται ο ηλεκτρονικος να κανει τον ντελιβερι .... 

ενας εφηβος θα πεσει ευκολα στην παγιδα να σπουδασει ηλεκτρονικος. τα ηλεκτρονικα εχουν μεγαλο ενδιαφερον και μαγνητιζουν τον μαστροχαλαστη στο σπιτι. αντιθετα κανενας δεν εχει την κ@βλ@ να αλλαζει μπριζες και να σκαβει αυλακια να περασει τα καλωδια ... γι αυτο και ειναι πολυ χαμηλο το επιπεδο στο τμημα των ηλεκτρολογων. συνηθως θα παει εκει ο κακος μαθητης που δεν τα "παιρνει" τα γραμματα και πρεπει να βγαλει μια σχολη για να μπορεσει να ζησει ....

εγω σπουδασα ηλεκτρονικος. στην ταξη μου απο καμια 40ρια ατομα μονο δυο-τρεις κατεληξαν να ακολουθησουν το επαγγελμα του ηλεκτρονικου. αντιθετα απο το τμημα των ηλεκτρολογων σχεδον ολοι ακολουθησαν το επαγγελμα του ηλεκτρολογου.

----------


## kostasmadness

δεν μπορω να καταλαβω τον λογο που θεωρειτε οι περισοτεροι τους ηλεκτρολογους μπακαληδες χυμα κ ευκολη δουλεια κ οτι το κανουν απλα για να κερδισουν τα προς το ζην επειδη βρισκουν πιο ευκολα δουλεια αποτι οι επιστημονες ηλεκτρονικοι...η παραπανω αποψη που εχετε οι περισοτεροι εινε απλα τραγικη καταρχην ηλεκτρολογος΄απο ηλεκτρολογο εχει τεραστια διαφορα οπως κ ηλεκτρονικος απο ηλεκτρονικο...κ τα δυο αυτα μεταξυ τους δεν σιγκρινοντε γτ εινε εντελως διαφορετικα αλλο αν συμπλιρωνει το ενα το αλλο.δεν εινε το ιδιο ας πουμε ενας ηλ.κ ενας η/ν απο απλο τεε με εναν απο τει η πολυτεχνειο....δεν γινετε εκτων πραγματων δηλαδη καθως ο ενας μεν εστρωσε το ποπο του να παρει ενα πτυχιο κ ο αλλος τελιωσε μολις ενα λυκειο επαγελματικο εμαθε δυο πολι βασικα πραγματα κ μετα βγικε κατευθιαν στη δουλεια μην τα ισοπεδωνουμε ολα...κ αυτοι που πιστεβουν πως ενας ηλεκτρολογος μονο σκαβει κ περναει καλωδια κ πριζεσ κανουν πολυ μεγαλο λαθος κ εινε βαθεια νυχτωμενοι εχετε δει μελετη νοσοκομειου συναδελφοι ηλεκτρονικοι????θα ξεχασετε κ αυτα που ξερετε...εχετε κανει ποτε μετρησεις σε λαδια μετασχηματιστων υψηλων τασεων για να τσεκαρετε αν εινε καλα?φωτοτεχνικες μελετες μηπως?προγραματισμο κ καλωδιωση plc?εξυπνα σπιτια???επισκευες ηλεκτρικων μερων σε cnc?ολα αυτα ειναι δουλειες ηλεκτρολογου για να μην ξεχνιομαστε ακομα νομιζετε οτι εινε τοσο ευκολη η δουλεια ενος ηλεκτρολογου??κ αυτα εινε μονο απτα ελαχιστα που μου ηρθαν στο μυαλο θα μπορουσα να γραφω μεχρι το πρωι για τις δουλειες του ηλεκτρολογου...κ το αν σκαβει κ βαζει απλα μπριζες αυτο το εκανε ο ηλεκτρολογος του προηγουμενου αιωνα ο νεος μαγκας ηλεκτρολογος εινε αυτος που ξερει τα παραπανω που ανεφερα +αλλα ποσα που δεν με παιρνει να γραψω γτ θελω σελιδες....ας μην τα ισοπεδωνουμε ολα κ ας σεβομαστε καποια πραγματα ας μην μειωνετε το επαγγελμα χωρις να γνωριζετε..!για να μην μιλησω για τις τασεις που ο ενας παιζει με μπαταριες για παιδακια κ τασεις της πλακας κ ο αλλος δεν ξερει αν θα γυρισει το μεσημερι σπιτι του καποιες φορες παιζουμε κ με κιλοβολτ...εχετε δει ποτε δεηντζη να κανει τη τσιτα σε κολωνα μεσα στο κρυο κ να σηκωνετε το μαλι του καγκελο απτο ρευμα??τελικα πραγματικα το επαγγελμα του ηλεκτρολογου ειναι απτα πιο δυσκολα κ καθε στιγμη απαιτει προσοχη σου γτ απλα σκοτωνει το λαθος σε εμας δεν συνχωρειτε περνει ζωες!!!!!!κ εσεις που δεν ξερετε κ μιλατε μεσα απτην θαλπωρη του σπιτιου σασ καλυτερα μην μιλατε καθολου δειχνει ασεβεια σε καποιους ανθρωπους που πραγματικα αξιζουν πολλα κ μειωνοντε συνεχως κυριως απτη πολιτεια....

----------


## ntou

Όπως και να χει το θέμα πρέπει να ξεχωριστούν οι υπογραφές διότι οι ηλεκτρονικοί είμαστε αρκετά ριγμένοι. Στο μέλλον για να υπάρχουν ηλεκτρονικοί επαγγελματίες και όχι μόνο χομπύστες ή πολυπράγμονες τσακάλια όπως τήνει το πράμα σήμερα, πρέπει κατ' ελάχιστον να μπαίνει υπογραφή ηλεκτρονικού σε δίκτυα οπτικών ινών, σε ασύρματα δίκτυα και γενικότερα σε εγκαταστάσεις όπου τα ηλεκτρονικά εξαρτήματα υπερτερούν ποσοτικά των ηλεκτρολογικών και γενικώς να σταματήσει αυτό το '' κάνουμε και τις δικές σας δουλειές'' από τους ηλεκτρολόγους. πχ να μην επεμβαίνει η αστυνομία από κλήσεις που γίνονται από συναγερμούς που δεν έχουν εγκατασταθεί από ηλεκτρονικό και όχι από τον ηλεκτρολόγο εγκαταστάτη που δεν μ αφορά καν αν ξέρει ή οχι  αλλά μένω στο γεγονός οτι ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΝΙΚΟΣ. Κάθε συσκευή που περιέχει ηλεκτρονικά (σχεδόν όλες δλδ) να υποστηρίζεται υποχρεωτικά από ηλεκτρονικό και όχι οτι να ναι υπάλληλος. Δηλαδή η κάθε εταιρία στο σερβις της να υποχρεούται να έχει ηλεκτρονικό.  
Τα προηγούμενα μερικές προτάσεις είναι απλώς γιατι η αλήθεια είναι οτι το επάγγελμα δεν το προτιμάει ΚΑΝΕΝΑΣ ΕΦΗΒΟΣ σε 8 νομούς της χώρας σύμφωνα με επίσημα στοιχεία του πρώην υπεπθ και στους περισσότερους νομούς είναι 3-4 παιδιά μαθητές ηλεκτρονικοί και αυτά φεύγουν απογοητευμένα αφού δεν ξέρουν που είναι χρήσιμοι τελικά αφού δεν έχουμε κατοχυρώσει τίποτε  .  
ΑΠΙΣΤΕΥΤΟ : Η ειδικότητα ''ηλεκτρονικός υπολογιστικών συστημάτων και δικτύων'' των επαλ  ΔΕΝ έχει κατοχυρωμένα επαγγελματικά δικαιώματα ακόμα παρ' όλο που είναι ότι πιο πιασάρικο έχουν τα ΕΠΑΛ στον τομέα των ηλεκτρονικών. Αφού βιομηχανία ηλεκτρονικών δεν έχουμε ιδιαίτερα εκτεταμένη στην Ελλάδα καλό είναι να κυνηγήσουμε την πιστοποίηση εγκαταστάσεων και τις μελέτες.

----------


## Nemmesis

> δεν μπορω να καταλαβω τον λογο που θεωρειτε οι περισοτεροι τους ηλεκτρολογους μπακαληδες χυμα κ ευκολη δουλεια κ οτι το κανουν απλα για να κερδισουν τα προς το ζην επειδη βρισκουν πιο ευκολα δουλεια αποτι οι επιστημονες ηλεκτρονικοι...η παραπανω αποψη που εχετε οι περισοτεροι εινε απλα τραγικη καταρχην ηλεκτρολογος΄απο ηλεκτρολογο εχει τεραστια διαφορα οπως κ ηλεκτρονικος απο ηλεκτρονικο...κ τα δυο αυτα μεταξυ τους δεν σιγκρινοντε γτ εινε εντελως διαφορετικα αλλο αν συμπλιρωνει το ενα το αλλο.δεν εινε το ιδιο ας πουμε ενας ηλ.κ ενας η/ν απο απλο τεε με εναν απο τει η πολυτεχνειο....δεν γινετε εκτων πραγματων δηλαδη καθως ο ενας μεν εστρωσε το ποπο του να παρει ενα πτυχιο κ ο αλλος τελιωσε μολις ενα λυκειο επαγελματικο εμαθε δυο πολι βασικα ουμε ολα...κ αυτοι που πιστεβουν πως ενας ηλεκτρολογος μονο σκπραγματα κ μετα βγικε κατευθιαν στη δουλεια μην τα ισοπεδωναβει κ περναει καλωδια κ πριζεσ κανουν πολυ μεγαλο λαθος κ εινε βαθεια νυχτωμενοι εχετε δει μελετη νοσοκομειου συναδελφοι ηλεκτρονικοι????θα ξεχασετε κ αυτα που ξερετε...εχετε κανει ποτε μετρησεις σε λαδια μετασχηματιστων υψηλων τασεων για να τσεκαρετε αν εινε καλα?φωτοτεχνικες μελετες μηπως?προγραματισμο κ καλωδιωση plc?εξυπνα σπιτια???επισκευες ηλεκτρικων μερων σε cnc?ολα αυτα ειναι δουλειες ηλεκτρολογου για να μην ξεχνιομαστε ακομα νομιζετε οτι εινε τοσο ευκολη η δουλεια ενος ηλεκτρολογου??κ αυτα εινε μονο απτα ελαχιστα που μου ηρθαν στο μυαλο θα μπορουσα να γραφω μεχρι το πρωι για τις δουλειες του ηλεκτρολογου...κ το αν σκαβει κ βαζει απλα μπριζες αυτο το εκανε ο ηλεκτρολογος του προηγουμενου αιωνα ο νεος μαγκας ηλεκτρολογος εινε αυτος που ξερει τα παραπανω που ανεφερα +αλλα ποσα που δεν με παιρνει να γραψω γτ θελω σελιδες....ας μην τα ισοπεδωνουμε ολα κ ας σεβομαστε καποια πραγματα ας μην μειωνετε το επαγγελμα χωρις να γνωριζετε..!για να μην μιλησω για τις τασεις που ο ενας παιζει με μπαταριες για παιδακια κ τασεις της πλακας κ ο αλλος δεν ξερει αν θα γυρισει το μεσημερι σπιτι του καποιες φορες παιζουμε κ με κιλοβολτ...εχετε δει ποτε δεηντζη να κανει τη τσιτα σε κολωνα μεσα στο κρυο κ να σηκωνετε το μαλι του καγκελο απτο ρευμα??τελικα πραγματικα το επαγγελμα του ηλεκτρολογου ειναι απτα πιο δυσκολα κ καθε στιγμη απαιτει προσοχη σου γτ απλα σκοτωνει το λαθος σε εμας δεν συνχωρειτε περνει ζωες!!!!!!κ εσεις που δεν ξερετε κ μιλατε μεσα απτην θαλπωρη του σπιτιου σασ καλυτερα μην μιλατε καθολου δειχνει ασεβεια σε καποιους ανθρωπους που πραγματικα αξιζουν πολλα κ μειωνοντε συνεχως κυριως απτη πολιτεια....



προγραματισμο plc? σε ladder?  σχεδιο απο νοσοκομειο? εχεις δει ηλεκτρονικο σχεδιο απο νοσοκομειακο εξοπλισμο?... παιζει με μπαταριες? μονοφασικα inverter με τριφασικη εξοδο? εχεις ιδεα τι μαθητικα θελει απλα η οδηγηση ενος mosfet? θες να βαλουμε και rf μηπως? επισκευες ηλεκτρικων μερων σε cnc??? τους τερματικους εννοεις? χαχα.... με το σχεδιο απο ηλεκτρονικους κανουν οτι κανουν... το σχεδιο ενως σπιτιου το καταλαβαινει και ο πιο αθλιος ηλεκτρονικος... το σχεδιο απο μια τηλεοραση?... "εχετε δει μελετη νοσοκομειου συναδελφοι ηλεκτρονικοι????"
εγω σου λεω οτι και το 70% απο τους ηλετρκολογους δεν θα δει στην ζωη του... ποσο μαλλον να ξερει τι ακριβως γινεται..
λες "_κ εσεις που δεν ξερετε κ μιλατε μεσα απτην θαλπωρη του σπιτιου σασ  καλυτερα μην μιλατε καθολου δειχνει ασεβεια σε καποιους ανθρωπους που  πραγματικα αξιζουν πολλα κ μειωνοντε συνεχως κυριως απτη πολιτεια...._"
μηπως αυτο κανεις και εσυ τωρα? η δεν μπορεις να δεις τι εννοω????
μαθε να μην χωριζεις επαγγελματα... μαθε να χωριζεις επαγγελματιες...
οπως υπαρχει ο ηλεκτρολογος που θελει να ειναι μεσα σε ολα ετσι υπαρχει και ο ηλεκτρονικος που την ψαχνει για ολα... ετσι ομως υπαρχει και ο ηλεκτρολογος που σε εναμισαρι καλωδιο βαζει 16ρα ασφαλεια... υπαρχει και ο ηλεκτρονικος που παιζει με τις διατριτες πλακετες... και οι 4τους ειναι επαγγελματιες... υπαρχει και σκουπιδιαρης που οταν βαζει τον καδο στην θεση τους θελει να ειναι παραλληλα στο πεζοδρομιο.. υπαρχει και σπουπιδιαρης που αν πεσει ο καδος γεματος τον παραταει και φευγει...

υγ. γραφε λιγο πιο ηρεμα.. μην γινεσαι "κακος" απο τα πρωτα σου μνμτ... θα δεις εδωμεσα πολλοι τα φοβουντε τα ντομπρα λογια... με το σις και με το σας θελουν... (παρακαλω να μην ξεκινησουμε τα οφτοπικ)

----------


## jim.ni

> στον επαγγελματικο τομεα υπερτερει αυτη τη στιγμη ο ηλεκτρολογος.  αμειβεται πολυ καλυτερα και μπορει να βγαλει ενα πολυ καλο μεροκαμματο  χωρις να κανει απολυτως τιποτα !!! αρκει να βαλει μια υπογραφη. η  δουλεια οδηγει τον ηλεκτρολογο στο ελευθερο επαγγελμα.
> αντιθετα ο ηλεκτρονικος δεν εχει πολλες επιλογες ... συνηθως θα  καταληξει στον βασικο μισθο μιας μεγαλης εταιρειας. το ελευθερο  επαγγελμα εχει κλεισει πλεον για τον ηλεκτρονικο και δυσκολα θα βρει  εργασια που να αξιοιποιει τις γνωσεις του.
> 
> ο ηλεκτρονικος εγκλωβιζεται αυτην την στιγμη απο το συστημα. παει σε μια  σχολη μαθαινει 5 πραγματα και απο μερακι μαθαινει αλλα 10 απο μονος  του. στο τελος καταληγει να εχει γνωσεις αντιστοιχες με ενος γιατρου και  να μην μπορει να κανει τιποτα με αυτες. αν και ειναι ευκολο για εναν  ηλεκτρονικο να αλλαξει κατευθυνση σπουδων και να γινει ηλεκτρολογος ή  ηλεκτρολογος αυτοκινητων ή τεχνιτης υπολογιστων ή πολλα αλλα ... αυτο  στην Ελλαδα απαγορευεται !!! και αναγκαζεται ο ηλεκτρονικος να κανει τον  ντελιβερι .... 
> 
> ενας εφηβος θα πεσει ευκολα στην παγιδα να σπουδασει ηλεκτρονικος. τα  ηλεκτρονικα εχουν μεγαλο ενδιαφερον και μαγνητιζουν τον μαστροχαλαστη  στο σπιτι. αντιθετα κανενας δεν εχει την κ@βλ@ να αλλαζει μπριζες και να  σκαβει αυλακια να περασει τα καλωδια ... γι αυτο και ειναι πολυ χαμηλο  το επιπεδο στο τμημα των ηλεκτρολογων. συνηθως θα παει εκει ο κακος  μαθητης που δεν τα "παιρνει" τα γραμματα και πρεπει να βγαλει μια σχολη  για να μπορεσει να ζησει ....
> 
> εγω σπουδασα ηλεκτρονικος. στην ταξη μου απο καμια 40ρια ατομα μονο  δυο-τρεις κατεληξαν να ακολουθησουν το επαγγελμα του ηλεκτρονικου.  αντιθετα απο το τμημα των ηλεκτρολογων σχεδον ολοι ακολουθησαν το  επαγγελμα του ηλεκτρολογου.



+1 έτσι ακριβώς είναι

kostasmadness εσύ μπορεί να είσαι η εξαίρεση, ο 1 στους 1000 ή μπορεί να αναφέρεσαι υποθετικά σε ενα ηλεκτρολόγο superman για να ανεβάσεις τον κλάδο και να δείξεις οτι μπορεί να είναι και καλύτερος σε γνώσεις απο ηλεκτρονικό...... και καλά κάνεις..... *αλλά* σκέψου οτι υπάρχουν και οι αντίστοιχοι ηλεκτρονικοί (1/100000) που πχ δουλεύουν στην NASA και στέλνουν διαστημόπλοια στον Αρη. Όπως καταλαβαίνεις εδω μιλάμε για το συνηθισμένο και οχι για τις εξαιρέσεις. Ξαναδιάβασε την παράθεση που έκανα ποιο πάνω.

----------


## kostasmadness

> στον επαγγελματικο τομεα υπερτερει αυτη τη  στιγμη ο ηλεκτρολογος.  αμειβεται πολυ καλυτερα και μπορει να βγαλει ενα  πολυ καλο μεροκαμματο  χωρις να κανει απολυτως τιποτα !!! αρκει να  βαλει μια υπογραφη. η  δουλεια οδηγει τον ηλεκτρολογο στο ελευθερο  επαγγελμα.
> αντιθετα ο ηλεκτρονικος δεν εχει πολλες επιλογες ... συνηθως θα   καταληξει στον βασικο μισθο μιας μεγαλης εταιρειας. το ελευθερο   επαγγελμα εχει κλεισει πλεον για τον ηλεκτρονικο και δυσκολα θα βρει   εργασια που να αξιοιποιει τις γνωσεις του.
> 
> ο ηλεκτρονικος εγκλωβιζεται αυτην την στιγμη απο το συστημα. παει σε μια   σχολη μαθαινει 5 πραγματα και απο μερακι μαθαινει αλλα 10 απο μονος   του. στο τελος καταληγει να εχει γνωσεις αντιστοιχες με ενος γιατρου και   να μην μπορει να κανει τιποτα με αυτες. αν και ειναι ευκολο για εναν   ηλεκτρονικο να αλλαξει κατευθυνση σπουδων και να γινει ηλεκτρολογος ή   ηλεκτρολογος αυτοκινητων ή τεχνιτης υπολογιστων ή πολλα αλλα ... αυτο   στην Ελλαδα απαγορευεται !!! και αναγκαζεται ο ηλεκτρονικος να κανει τον   ντελιβερι .... 
> 
> ενας εφηβος θα πεσει ευκολα στην παγιδα να σπουδασει ηλεκτρονικος. τα   ηλεκτρονικα εχουν μεγαλο ενδιαφερον και μαγνητιζουν τον μαστροχαλαστη   στο σπιτι. αντιθετα κανενας δεν εχει την κ@βλ@ να αλλαζει μπριζες και να   σκαβει αυλακια να περασει τα καλωδια ... γι αυτο και ειναι πολυ χαμηλο   το επιπεδο στο τμημα των ηλεκτρολογων. συνηθως θα παει εκει ο κακος   μαθητης που δεν τα "παιρνει" τα γραμματα και πρεπει να βγαλει μια σχολη   για να μπορεσει να ζησει ....
> 
> εγω σπουδασα ηλεκτρονικος. στην ταξη μου απο καμια 40ρια ατομα μονο   δυο-τρεις κατεληξαν να ακολουθησουν το επαγγελμα του ηλεκτρονικου.   αντιθετα απο το τμημα των ηλεκτρολογων σχεδον ολοι ακολουθησαν το   επαγγελμα του ηλεκτρολογου. 			 		 	 	 +1 έτσι ακριβώς είναι
> 
> kostasmadness εσύ μπορεί να είσαι η εξαίρεση, ο 1 στους 1000 ή μπορεί να  αναφέρεσαι υποθετικά σε ενα ηλεκτρολόγο superman για να ανεβάσεις τον  κλάδο και να δείξεις οτι μπορεί να είναι και καλύτερος σε γνώσεις απο  ηλεκτρονικό...... και καλά κάνεις..... *αλλά* σκέψου οτι υπάρχουν  και οι αντίστοιχοι ηλεκτρονικοί (1/100000) που πχ δουλεύουν στην NASA  και στέλνουν διαστημόπλοια στον Αρη. Όπως καταλαβαίνεις εδω μιλάμε για  το συνηθισμένο και οχι για τις εξαιρέσεις. Ξαναδιάβασε την παράθεση που  έκανα ποιο πάνω.




μαλλον δεν εχεις δουλεψει ποτε σαν ηλεκτρολογος για να δεις πως βγαινει το παχυ μεροκοματο....που πλεον δεν ειναι καθολου παχυ...και χωρις να κανει τπτ????? :Laugh: εδω πεθανα στα γελια...σε προσκαλω μια μερα να παμε μαζι για δουλεια να δουμε αν δεν θα κανεις τπτ....κ να σε πληρωσω με το μεροκαματο βοηθου καθε ευρω απτο μεροκαματο που θα σου δωσω στο τελος θα ειναι 100 κιλα ιδρωτας στο υποσχομαι!!!θα αναιρεσεις αυτο που ειπες 100000000τις εκατο και θα δεις πως ειναι απτις κουραστικοτερες δουλειες...ποια υπογραφη να βαλει για το πιστοποιητικο εννοεις στο τελος στο σχεδιο????αυτη την υπογραφη φαινομενικα εγω στη βαζω με 50 ευρωπουλα αν προκειτε για δικη μου δουλεια γτ ξερω τι εχω κανει αν εννοεις αυτους που την δινουν ετσι δεν ειμαι απο αυτους εχασες :Rolleyes: ξερεις οτι με την οποιαδηποτε στραβη για 14 χρονια στην ηλεκτρικη εγκατασταση που εφτιαξα κ εβαλα υπογραφη με μπαγλαρωνουνε?????και κατι τελευταιο εχεις την εντυπωση οτι στη NASA δουλευοθν μονο ηλεκτρονικοι?????κ οχι ας πουμε ηλεκτρολογοι μηχανικοι????????μην ξεχνας πως οι χαμηλες τασεις δημιουργουντε απο υψηλες...κ  αυτο προαπαιτει οπωσδηποτε ηλεκτρολογο κ οχι ηλεκτρονικους που νομιζουν οτι ξερουν κ απο ηλεκτρολογια!!!!προσπαθω να σας πω εν τελει πως προκειται για δυο εντελως διαφορετικες επιστημες που καλως η κακως συμπληρωνει η μια την αλλη.....κ πως δεν υπαρχουν μονο οι ηλεκτρολογοι που σκαβουν κ βαζουν μπριζες που κ αυτο δεν ειναι καθολου ευκολο αποσο φαινετε!!! αλλα κ εκεινοι που ειναι απο σχολες κ ξερουν αν το παμε ετσι κ απο ηλεκτρονικα  κ ηλεκτρονικα ισχυος κ απο μηχανες κ απο 1000 αλλα πραγματα...

----------


## leosedf

Πάντως εμένα στο χωριό μου αναφέρονται σε εμένα ως "Ηλεκτρονικό επιστήμονα" και χερετίζουν με τον ανάλογο χερετισμό του δευτέρου παγκοσμίου πολέμου.

Είμαι ο καλύτερος του χωριού μου.

----------


## Λυκιδευς

και οι 2 κουραζονται και απ τους 2 τα παιρνει το κρατος!!!!

----------


## ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗΣ ΛΑΖΑΡΙΔΗΣ

Η διαφορά ηλεκτρολόγου με ηλεκτρονικού είναι ότι οι ηλεκτρολόγοι έχουν άδεια να υπογράφουν και οι ηλεκτρονικοί άδεια να παίζουν . :Tongue2:

----------


## Panoss

> Πάντως εμένα στο χωριό μου αναφέρονται σε εμένα ως "Ηλεκτρονικό επιστήμονα" και χερετίζουν με τον ανάλογο χερετισμό του δευτέρου παγκοσμίου πολέμου.
> 
> Είμαι ο καλύτερος του χωριού μου.







> και οι 2 κουραζονται και απ τους 2 τα παιρνει το κρατος!!!!



 :Laugh: Συμφωνώ απόλυτα. Ο καλύτερος του χωριού είναι πάντα ο δημόσιος υπάλληλος!

----------


## jakjak

> μαλλον δεν εχεις δουλεψει ποτε σαν ηλεκτρολογος για να δεις πως βγαινει το παχυ μεροκοματο....που πλεον δεν ειναι καθολου παχυ...και χωρις να κανει τπτ?????εδω πεθανα στα γελια...σε προσκαλω μια μερα να παμε μαζι για δουλεια να δουμε αν δεν θα κανεις τπτ....κ να σε πληρωσω με το μεροκαματο βοηθου καθε ευρω απτο μεροκαματο που θα σου δωσω στο τελος θα ειναι 100 κιλα ιδρωτας στο υποσχομαι!!!θα αναιρεσεις αυτο που ειπες 100000000τις εκατο και θα δεις πως ειναι απτις κουραστικοτερες δουλειες...ποια υπογραφη να βαλει για το πιστοποιητικο εννοεις στο τελος στο σχεδιο????αυτη την υπογραφη φαινομενικα εγω στη βαζω με 50 ευρωπουλα αν προκειτε για δικη μου δουλεια γτ ξερω τι εχω κανει αν εννοεις αυτους που την δινουν ετσι δεν ειμαι απο αυτους εχασεςξερεις οτι με την οποιαδηποτε στραβη για 14 χρονια στην ηλεκτρικη εγκατασταση που εφτιαξα κ εβαλα υπογραφη με μπαγλαρωνουνε?????και κατι τελευταιο εχεις την εντυπωση οτι στη NASA δουλευοθν μονο ηλεκτρονικοι?????κ οχι ας πουμε ηλεκτρολογοι μηχανικοι????????μην ξεχνας πως οι χαμηλες τασεις δημιουργουντε απο υψηλες...κ  αυτο προαπαιτει οπωσδηποτε ηλεκτρολογο κ οχι ηλεκτρονικους που νομιζουν οτι ξερουν κ απο ηλεκτρολογια!!!!προσπαθω να σας πω εν τελει πως προκειται για δυο εντελως διαφορετικες επιστημες που καλως η κακως συμπληρωνει η μια την αλλη.....κ πως δεν υπαρχουν μονο οι ηλεκτρολογοι που σκαβουν κ βαζουν μπριζες που κ αυτο δεν ειναι καθολου ευκολο αποσο φαινετε!!! αλλα κ εκεινοι που ειναι απο σχολες κ ξερουν αν το παμε ετσι κ απο ηλεκτρονικα  κ ηλεκτρονικα ισχυος κ απο μηχανες κ απο 1000 αλλα πραγματα...




φιλαρακο εισαι σε συγχυση ... αυτα που λες δεν εχουν καμια λογικη σειρα και καμια συνεχεια ... 
και εξηγω γιατι σου το λεω αυτο:
οταν ειπα οτι ο ηλεκτρολογος κανει πολυ χειρονακτικη δουλεια εσυ εγραψες μια εκθεση και ειπες :

<<εχετε δει μελετη νοσοκομειου συναδελφοι ηλεκτρονικοι????θα ξεχασετε κ αυτα που ξερετε...εχετε κανει ποτε μετρησεις σε λαδια μετασχηματιστων υψηλων τασεων για να τσεκαρετε αν εινε καλα?φωτοτεχνικες μελετες μηπως?προγραματισμο κ καλωδιωση plc?εξυπνα σπιτια???επισκευες ηλεκτρικων μερων σε cnc?ολα αυτα ειναι δουλειες ηλεκτρολογου για να μην ξεχνιομαστε ακομα νομιζετε οτι εινε τοσο ευκολη η δουλεια ενος ηλεκτρολογου??κ αυτα εινε μονο απτα ελαχιστα που μου ηρθαν στο μυαλο θα μπορουσα να γραφω μεχρι το πρωι για τις δουλειες του ηλεκτρολογου...κ το αν σκαβει κ βαζει απλα μπριζες αυτο το εκανε ο ηλεκτρολογος του προηγουμενου αιωνα ο νεος μαγκας ηλεκτρολογος εινε αυτος που ξερει τα παραπανω που ανεφερα>>

στο καπακι λες οτι αν ερθουμε για δουλεια θα λιωσουμε στον ιδρωτα .... θελεις να πεις οτι εσυ δεν εισαι απο τους μαγκες ηλεκτρολογους , αλλα απο εκεινους του περασμενου αιωνα ???
δεν κολανε αυτα μεταξυ τους. παρακατω γραφεις για τον δεητζη που κανει σκληρη δουλεια .... δεν εχω καταλαβει αν τελικα συμφωνεις ή διαφωνεις μαζι μου ....

πριν κατι χρονια νοικιασα ενα μαγαζι 20 τετραγωνικα και επρεπε να παρω χαρτι ηλεκτρολογου. το μαγαζι ειχε εναν διακοπτη με μια λαμπα και 2 μπριζες !!! τιποτα αλλο. φωναξα ηλεκτρολογο το ειδε για 2 λεπτα και πληρωθηκε την υπογραφη του. αυτο ειναι η μαγκια του ηλεκτρολογου οχι οτι καθεται σε ενα γραφειο να κοιταει σχεδια οπως ειπες. 
μαγκια ειναι που οι ηλεκτρολογοι ειναι απαραιτητοι σε καποια πραγματα και πληρωνονται για να δωσουν το οκευ , αντιθετα με τους ηλεκτρονικους που δεν εχουν αντικειμενο οπως εγραψε ο φιλος ntou προηγουμενως .

εμεις δεν ισοπεδωσαμε τιποτα και δεν μειωσαμε κανενα επαγγελμα. ισα ισα που λεμε οτι στον επαγγελματικο τομεα οι ηλεκτρολογοι αυτη τη στιγμη ειναι σε καλυτερη μοιρα. εσυ προσπαθεις να μας αποδειξεις οτι οι ηλεκτρολογοι ειναι ελεφαντες ...

----------


## leosedf

ΑΑ Πάνο δεν είμαι δημόσιος.

----------


## FILMAN

Ας κάνουμε μια δοκιμή. Kostasmadness, ανέβασέ μου το πιο τρελό "ηλεκτρολογικό" σχέδιο που μπορείς να βρεις. Εγώ θα σου ανεβάσω ένα απλό ηλεκτρονικό σχεδιάκι τροφοδοτικού. Εγώ θα σου αναλύσω το δικό σου σχέδιο, και εσύ θα μου αναλύσεις το δικό μου. Υ.Γ. Όποιος πέσει πάνω σε άγνωστο γι αυτόν εξάρτημα, καίγεται.

----------


## jakjak

> Ας κάνουμε μια δοκιμή. Kostasmadness, ανέβασέ μου το πιο τρελό "ηλεκτρολογικό" σχέδιο που μπορείς να βρεις. Εγώ θα σου ανεβάσω ένα απλό ηλεκτρονικό σχεδιάκι τροφοδοτικού. Εγώ θα σου αναλύσω το δικό σου σχέδιο, και εσύ θα μου αναλύσεις το δικό μου. Υ.Γ. Όποιος πέσει πάνω σε άγνωστο γι αυτόν εξάρτημα, καίγεται.



φιλε kostasmadness με την σειρα μου τωρα πεθανα εγω στα γελια ...  :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol: 

περα απο την πλακα που κανουμε. οποιος θελει να δει τι διαφορα εχει ενας ηλεκτρολογος με εναν ηλεκτρονικο, ας παει σε ενα καταστημα που πουλαει ηελκτρονικα εξαρτηματα και σε ενα καταστημα που πουλαει ηλεκτρολογικο υλικο .... και μετα ας παει και σε ενα καταστημα που πουλαει υδραυλικα ....  ειμαι σιγουρος οτι κατι θα του θυμιζει .....  :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol:

----------


## Γαληνίτης

Οι διαφορές και η διαμάχη μεταξύ ηλεκτρονικών και ηλεκτρολόγων αφορούν μόνο τους επαγγελματίες, τους πτυχιούχους και τους σπουδαστές αυτών των κλάδων. Εμείς οι υπόλοιποι (απλοί ερασιτέχνες) που παρακολουθούμε σαν μέλη ή αναγνώστες αυτό το σάιτ, βλέπουμε και τα δυό με συμπάθεια και ενδιαφέρον, χωρίς προκαταλήψεις.

----------


## ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ 69

> προσπαθώ να σας πω εν τελει πως προκειται για δυο εντελως διαφορετικες επιστημες που καλως η κακως συμπληρωνει η μια την αλλη.....κ πως δεν υπαρχουν μονο οι ηλεκτρολογοι που σκαβουν κ βαζουν μπριζες που κ αυτο δεν ειναι καθολου ευκολο αποσο φαινετε!!! *αλλα κ εκεινοι που ειναι απο σχολες κ ξερουν αν το παμε ετσι κ απο ηλεκτρονικα  κ ηλεκτρονικα ισχυος κ απο μηχανες κ απο 1000 αλλα πραγματα...*



*Σωστός ο παίχτης ...*   :Cool:  

Και πες βρε παλικάρι , ότι όποιος έβαλε και τα δυο του πόδια σε ένα παπούτσι από μόνος του .... μόνο τεμπέλης  και ανόρεκτος για μάθηση δεν ήταν ... 

Ασε που πολλές φορές , την πάει την μπίλια στα φάλτσα η ίδια η ζωή ,
και έτσι μαζεύεις εμπειρίες , ακόμα και χωρίς να ήταν απόλυτα δική σου επιλογή. 

Ο θεός  να σου χαρίζει πάντα Υγεία και ΔΥΝΑΜΗ .... εφόσον δεν έγινες δημόσιος υπάλληλος .. θα την χρειαστείς ..  :Biggrin: 

Σου μιλάει άλλος ένας Φοίνικας σαν και σένα ...  που ακόμα και από την στάχτη του, ξαναγεννιέται ..  :Wink:

----------


## klik

> ...καταρχην ηλεκτρολογος΄απο ηλεκτρολογο εχει τεραστια διαφορα οπως κ ηλεκτρονικος απο ηλεκτρονικο...



 σωστότατο, η πλειοψηφία των ηλεκτρονικών όμως έχουν ικανή εμπειρία να καταλάβουν/αναλύσουν/διορθώσουν/κατασκευάσουν κύκλωμα, ενώ η πλειοψηφία των ηλεκτρολόγων δεν τους κόβει να κάνουν επισκευή σε αυτοματισμό για τον πίνακα ελέγχου ενός μηχανήματος. :Rolleyes: 





> ...εχετε δει μελετη νοσοκομειου συναδελφοι ηλεκτρονικοι????θα ξεχασετε κ αυτα που ξερετε...
> εχετε κανει ποτε μετρησεις σε λαδια μετασχηματιστων υψηλων τασεων για να τσεκαρετε αν εινε καλα?φωτοτεχνικες μελετες μηπως?...



 ας το αφήσω αυτό για την ώρα γιατί παρα κάτω έχει περισσότερο ενδιαφέρον. :Smile: 





> ...προγραματισμο κ καλωδιωση plc?εξυπνα σπιτια???επισκευες ηλεκτρικων μερων σε cnc?ολα αυτα ειναι δουλειες ηλεκτρολογου ...



τα εξαρτήματα που αναφέρεις (plc, έξυπνα σπίτια, αυτοματισμούς για cnc) τα έχουν σχεδιάσει ηλεκτρονικοί και πιθανά προγραμματίσει ηλεκτρονικοί ή προγραμματιστές υπολογιστών. Εσύ τα παίρνεις έτοιμα, συνδέεις τις κλέμες, χρησιμοποιείς και το μυαλό σου για να συνδυάσεις τα παραπάνω εξαρτήματα, αλλά για να 
 υπάρχουν αυτά τα εξαρτήματα, είναι ευέλικτα ώστε να μπορείς να βρείς λύσεις, είναι λειτουργικά με λεπτομερείς προδιαγραφές (ρεύματα,τάσεις,χρόνους) ώστε αν μπορείς να κάνεις κάτι που να είναι αξιόπιστο

έχει απαιτηθεί πολύ περισσότερη εμπειρία,γνώση και ικανότητα απο ότι απαιτεί η τοποθέτηση τους. :Cool: 

Αυτό που δεν μπορούν να καταλάβουν οι ηλεκτρολόγοι είναι την πολυπλοκότητα και το πλήθος των υπολογισμών που απαιτείται απο έναν ηλεκτρονικό για να σχεδιάσει ένα αυτοματάκι το οποίο θα πάρει έτοιμο ο ηλεκτρολόγος νομίζοντας ότι έπεσε σαν μάνα εξ ουρανού και δεν χρειάστηκε κανένας να το σχεδιάσει.

Εγώ πάντως ευχαριστώ τους ηλεκτρολόγους που ασχολούνται σε αυτοματισμούς στον τομέα που δραστηριοποιούμε και εγώ, γιατί πολύ απλά μην καταλαβαίνοντας τα μηχανήματα που συνδυάζουν πλακέτες και "ηλεκτρολογικά" εξαρτήματα, σηκώνουν τα χέρια ψηλά και μου σερβίρουν πελάτες στο πιάτο (ή κάνουν δοκιμές καίγοντας πλακέτες για τις οποίες πληρώνομαι αρκετά για να ανακατασκευάσω). :Biggrin: 

Δεν θα ήθελα πάντως να ασχοληθώ με πέρασμα καλωδίων, δομημένες καλωδιώσεις κλπ, διότι θεωρώ αρκετά πιό ενδιαφέρουσα τη δουλειά μου, ασε που μου αρέσουν και οι σπαζοκεφαλιές. Ίσως όταν γεράσω (που δεν έχει σύνταξη πιά), μετά το τρίτο εγκεφαλικό, να αρχίσω να ασχολούμαι και εγώ με τέτοια...και να παρατήσω τις σπαζοκεφαλιές...
*
@nikoskourtis:* βρε καλά είχε κοιμηθεί το ΄θέμα, τι το ξέθαψες... :Tongue2: , αν υιοθετήσουμε τη λογική ότι ηλεκτρονική είναι κλάδος της ηλεκτρολογίας, τότε ηλεκτρολογία είναι κλάδος της φυσικής. Και; :Wink:

----------


## κολας

παλικάρια αρχίσατε  πάλυ της συγκρήσεις? αφου άλλη είναι η δουλειά του ενός και άλλη του άλλου έστω και αν υπάρχει μια μικρή ομοιότητα. Εγω σαν ηλεκτολόγος δεν ξέρω πολλά ηλεκτρόνικά. πώς είναι δυνατών ένας ηλεκτρονικός να ξέρει όσα ξέρω εγω σαν ηλεκτρολόγος? Είναι δυο επιστήμες που μοιάζουν πολύ μεταξύ τους.

----------


## moutoulos

Να πω και γώ την γνώμη μου ...

Ο/οι χασάπης/δες (οι παλιοί τουλάχιστον), έσφαζαν τα ζωντανά (Μοσχάρια, Χοιρινά, κτλ), τα έκοβαν, 
ξέροντας που είναι οι κλειδώσεις και οι αρθρώσεις γενικότερα, τα έκαναν μπριζόλες/σουβλάκια, εφόσον 
υπήρχε η παραγγελία απο πελάτες, και ειδικά απο πελάτες που είχαν ταβέρνα. Μιας και οι τελευταίοι 
δεν γνώριζαν το θέμα τεμαχισμού του ζώου.

Ο ιδιοκτήτης λοιπόν της ταβέρνας τα έπαιρνε αυτά και τα "πέταγε" στη σχάρα.

Τώρα αν πούμε ποιός θα κόψει καλύτερα το κρέας και ποιός το ψήνει/μαγειρεύει καλύτερα είναι θέμα 
αστείο. Και οι δυο όμως ασχολούνται με το κρέας.  

Στο θέμα μας τώρα ..., όσο έχουν σχέση αυτά που είπα, αλλο τόσο έχουν σχέση και οι ηλεκτρολόγοι με 
τους ηλεκτρονικούς. Προσωπικά δεν βλέπω, όπως λέει το θέμα "Διαφορές Ηλεκτρολόγου/Ηλεκτρονικού", 
αλλά ούτε και ομοιότητες. Είναι τελείως διαφορετικό. Το αναφέρω αυτό, γιατί τελικά βλέπω οτι εξελίσσεται
σε κόντρα μεταξύ ηλεκτρολόγων - ηλεκτρονικών.

Βέβαια υπάρχουν και οι χασαποταβέρνες  :Laugh: , που κάνουν και τα δυο παραπάνω που ανέφερα. Αντι για 
χασαποταβέρνες στον κλάδο ηλεκτρολόγων - ηλεκτρονικών, βάλτε βιομηχανίες.

Οφείλω να ομολογήσω οτι έδωσα μια εναλλακτική απάντηση στο θέμα ...  :Laugh:  
Πλάκα πλάκα θυμήθηκα χασαποταβέρνα και πείνασα ...  :Glare: .

----------


## kostasmadness

> φιλαρακο εισαι σε συγχυση ... αυτα που λες δεν εχουν καμια λογικη σειρα  και καμια συνεχεια ... 
> και εξηγω γιατι σου το λεω αυτο:
> οταν ειπα οτι ο ηλεκτρολογος κανει πολυ χειρονακτικη δουλεια εσυ εγραψες  μια εκθεση και ειπες :
> 
> <<εχετε δει μελετη νοσοκομειου συναδελφοι ηλεκτρονικοι????θα  ξεχασετε κ αυτα που ξερετε...εχετε κανει ποτε μετρησεις σε λαδια  μετασχηματιστων υψηλων τασεων για να τσεκαρετε αν εινε καλα?φωτοτεχνικες  μελετες μηπως?προγραματισμο κ καλωδιωση plc?εξυπνα σπιτια???επισκευες  ηλεκτρικων μερων σε cnc?ολα αυτα ειναι δουλειες ηλεκτρολογου για να μην  ξεχνιομαστε ακομα νομιζετε οτι εινε τοσο ευκολη η δουλεια ενος  ηλεκτρολογου??κ αυτα εινε μονο απτα ελαχιστα που μου ηρθαν στο μυαλο θα  μπορουσα να γραφω μεχρι το πρωι για τις δουλειες του ηλεκτρολογου...κ το  αν σκαβει κ βαζει απλα μπριζες αυτο το εκανε ο ηλεκτρολογος του  προηγουμενου αιωνα ο νεος μαγκας ηλεκτρολογος εινε αυτος που ξερει τα  παραπανω που ανεφερα>>
> 
> στο καπακι λες οτι αν ερθουμε για δουλεια θα λιωσουμε στον ιδρωτα ....  θελεις να πεις οτι εσυ δεν εισαι απο τους μαγκες ηλεκτρολογους , αλλα  απο εκεινους του περασμενου αιωνα ???
> δεν κολανε αυτα μεταξυ τους. παρακατω γραφεις για τον δεητζη που κανει  σκληρη δουλεια .... δεν εχω καταλαβει αν τελικα συμφωνεις ή διαφωνεις  μαζι μου ....
> 
> ...



Δεν ειμαι καθολου σε συνχυση μαλλον εσυ βρισκεσε σε αυτη τη θεση αν θελεις πηγαινε δες σε προηγουμενο ποστ σου τι μου ειπες πρωτα κ τι σου απαντησα...κ δεν εγραψες πουθενα οτι ο ηλεκτρολογος κανει πολυ χειρωνακτικη δουλεια αντιθετως εγραψες πως ο ηλεκτρολογος δεν κανει ΤΙΠΟΤΑ!!!εχει πολυ μεγαλη διαφορα το ενα απτο αλλο....επισης το τι ειμαι εγω κ το τι κανω αστο πληροφοριακα μονο σ λεω πως δεν ειμαι απλα ηλεκτρολογος αλλα ηλεκτρολογος υπομηχανικος εχει μια διαφορα δεν νομιζεις?η θα μου πεις πως κ εγω το μονο που κανω κ ξερω ειναι οτι σκαβω κ βαζω μπριζες??ας μαθουμε επιτελους σε αυτη την αναθεματισμενη χωρα να αναγνωριζουμε καποια πραγματα κ τις διαφορες τους κ να μην στεκομαστε απλα σε ενα αοριστο ηλεκτρολογος ζουμε στο 2010 οχι το 1930 πλεον...επισης πληροφοριακα παλι σ λεω πως για να ζησω σε αυτη τη χωρα ε ναι λοιπον σκαβω κ βαζω μπριζες τι να κανουμε επεσα τοσο χαμηλα δεν μπορουσα να βρω κατι καλυτερο δεν εχω μπαρμπα στη κορωνη να με βολεωει καπου δυστυχως...ασχετα βεβαια αν γνωριζω απο υπολογιστες απο προγραματισμο απο αυτοματισμους απο ηλεκτρονικα απτο να φτιαχνω μεχρι καποιο βαθμο απλα πραγματακια στα ηλεκτρονικα να φτιαχνω πλακετες φωτοβολταικα κ γενικα ΑΠΕ κ δεν ξερω κ εγω τι αλλο που μας μαθανε στι σχολη κ οχι στο τεε.....κ βεβαια κ απο προσωπικη ενασχοληση δικη μου δεν φτανουν απλα οι γνωσεις μιας σχολης αυτο ειναι απλα το υποβαθρο...επισης για να ξερεις μαγκας ηλεκτρολογος δεν ειναι αυτος που βαζει απλα υπογραφες ετσι χυμα ελενχουμε πρωτα την εγατασταση που υπογραφουμε αλλιως ειπαμε εχει μπαγλαρωμα!!κ σε ενα μαγαζακι 20 τετραγωνικων αυτο το κανει για τη πλακα του για το συμπληρωμα του να στο πω αλλιως οι δουλιες οι καλες ειναι αυτες που σου προανεφερα κ ο μαγκας ηλεκτρολογος ειναι αυτος που ξερει να κανει αυτα που σου προανεφερα παλι πριν+το σκαψιμο κ τις μπριζες....κ δεν προσπαθω να σου πω πως οι ηλεκτρολογοι ειναι ελεφαντες οπως λες ξαναδιαβασε τι εγραψα σε προηγουμενο ποστ μου....επισης θα ηθελα να σ πω πως δεν ειμαστε καθολου πλεον σε καλυτερη μοιρα δυστιχως η δουλεια εχει πεσει τοσο πολυ τα υλικα παλι εχουν εκτοξευθει κ συν τις αλλοις εχουμε να αντιμετωπισουμε κ τις προσφορες των φιλων μας των αλβανοβουλγαρων που σ κανουν εγκατασταση σε χρονο dt κ ενοειτε με το 1 τριτο των χρηματων που ζηταμε εμεις.....τωρα μην ρωτησεις τι εγκατασταση ειναι αυτη αν σου πω απο δυο σπιτια που εχω δει τι εχουν φτιαξει θα φριξεις......απορω κ πως δουλευουν αυτα που φτιαχνουν...τελος FILMAN αυτη η προταση που μ κανεις  ειναι εντελως ουτοπικη ξαναλεω αλλο το ενα αλλο το αλλο αλλη επιστημη η μια αλλη η αλλη αν θες καταλαβετο  παρολαυτα θες να μου πεις πως ξερεις να διαβαζεις ολα τα ηλεκτρολογικα σχεδια??γτ εγω πιστεβω πως νομιζεις οτι ξερεις αν δεν εισαι ηλεκτρολογος κ μπορω να σου βαλω αντικειμενα μεσα στο σχεδιο που να μην  μπορεις να καταλαβεις τι ειναι...παρα μονο με ψαξιμο...τωρ αυτο ποθ μ λες για το τροφοδοτικο κ το αν θα αναγνωριζα τα εξαρτηματα σ λεω πως μεχρι ενα βαθμο καταλαβαινω καποια πραγματα απο κει κ περα μονο με ψαξιμο δεν γινετε να τα γνωριζουμε ολα...ειναι δικα σου χωραφια πλεον....οπως κ εγω απο ενα βαθμο κ μετα εχω τα δικα μου χωραφια....οποτε μην μπερδευεσε ο καθενας τα δικα του κ εσεις εχετε πολυπλοκα πραγματα κ σχεδια κ εμεις....οπως κ εμεις αν θελουμε εχουμε πολυπλοκα μαθηματικα.......οσο κ αν δεν το πιστευετε μερικοι αν θελετε κιολας σας δινω ασκησεις ηλεκτρολογιας για να το διαπιστωσετε αν εχουμε απλα μαθηματικα..... :Wink:

----------


## antonis_p

δεν είμαι ούτε ηλεκτρολόγος ούτε ηλεκτρονικός.
Έχω όμως την άποψη πως η διαφορά είναι πως ο ηλεκτρολόγος δεν μένει ποτέ χωρίς δουλειά.

----------


## ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ 69

> Έχω όμως την άποψη πως η διαφορά είναι πως ο ηλεκτρολόγος δεν μένει ποτέ χωρίς δουλειά.




Ας είναι καλά η VILMAR    :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:   .... άμα έβαζαν καλύτερο υλικά ,
θα μας έκλαιγαν οι ρέγγες ..

----------


## Λυκιδευς

το βασικοτερο ερωτημα ειναι τι κανουμε για να παμε μπροστα τις επιστημες μας οποιες και αν ειναι...γιατι μας βλεπω να μας παιρνουν φαλαγγοι τουρκοι...και δεν εννοω πολεμικα ,που κατα την γνωμη ειναι και πιο συγχονοι τεχνολογικα με εξοπλιστικα και συγχρονα ηλεκτρονικα και αντι ηλεκτρονικα αντιμετρα,αλλα και τεχνολογικα!!!!αρα το ποιο σωστο θα ειναι καθε μερα να μαθαινουμε και κατι οχι απλα να μενουμε στασιμοι!!

----------


## klik

Δεν είναι επιστήμες, είναι τέχνες ή ίσως εφαρμογές. Αν ήταν επιστήμες θα είχαν σχέση με έρευνα, θα ανακάλυπταν κάτι καινούργιο και δεν θα μπορούσαν να μας τη βγουν οι "γείτονες"...

Αν δεν έχεις κάτι πρωτότυπο να κάνεις (κάτι φτηνότερο δεν έχεις έτσι και αλλιώς, καθότι η εργατοώρα δεν είναι με τιμές Κίνας), δεν έχεις δυνατότητα να εισάγεις χρήμα.

Τα υλικά ακριβαίνουν (παρ'ολο που τα εργατικά για την κατασκευή τους είναι χαμηλότατα) και τα εργατικά πέφτουν γιατί πρέπει να μπορείς να ταϊσεις την φαμίλια.

(εδώ το θέμα είναι πιο πολύπλοκο απ'οτι φαίνεται γιατί μεγάλο μέρος των χρημάτων για μια δουλειά, φεύγει σε συνάλλαγμα...).

----------


## Λυκιδευς

ποιος φταιει γι αυτο ;αφενος εμεις και αφετερου αυτοι που δεν μας πανε!

----------


## Λυκιδευς

αν και θα διαφωνησω μαζι σου ολα επιστημες θεωρω πως ειναι...

----------


## ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ 69

> ποιος φταιει γι αυτο ;αφενος εμεις και αφετερου αυτοι που δεν μας πανε!



Φταίνε οι πολιτικοί  του δικομματισμού που λαδώνονται  από τους εισαγωγείς , 
και σαμποτάρουν την Ελληνική παραγωγή . 

Και όποιος δεν το έχει πάρει χαμπάρι , είναι βαθιά νυχτωμένος ..

----------


## klik

φταίμε γιατί δώσαμε αξία στο γιατρό υποτιμώντας τους εαυτούς μας, φταίμε γιατί αρχίσαμε με φακελάκια για να κάνει ο άλλος τη δουλειά για την οποία πληρώνεται. Φταίμε γιατί αρχίσαμε να δείνουμε φακελάκι για να κάνουμε εμείς τη δουλειά μας. 

Φταίμε γιατί ανεχτήκαμε τους πολιτικούς που φτιάξαμε (βλέπε τα παραπάνω) και γιατί βολευτήκαμε...

Κάθε φορά υποβαθμίζαμε τους εαυτούς μας... τώρα τρωγόμαστε μεταξύ μας...

----------


## ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ 69

> Κάθε φορά υποβαθμίζαμε τους εαυτούς μας... τώρα τρωγόμαστε μεταξύ μας...



Εαν αυτό βοηθά σαν φάρμακο , ώστε να ξυπνήσουμε από την ύπνωση , 
ας είναι .... να φαγωνόμαστε τακτικότερα . 

Είναι προτιμότερο από την απάθεια .

----------


## Λυκιδευς

προσωπικα ειμαι φοιτητης στην Α.Σ.ΠΑΙ.Τ.Ε. στο τμημα ηλεκτρολογιας...και πραγματικα οπως μας εχουν πει στην σχολη οταν θα απελευθερωθει η ηλεκτρικη ενεργεια εντελως στην ελλαδα τοτε θα ερθουν πολυ δυσκολες μερες...απλα καθε φορα που απελευθερωνεται κατι τοτε οι υπολοιποι γινονται υπαλληλοι!

----------


## ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ 69

> ...απλα καθε φορα που απελευθερωνεται κατι τοτε οι υπολοιποι γινονται υπαλληλοι!




Δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα στο να είμαι υπάλληλος , και μέλος μιας εταιρείας με όραμα , και γνώση στην διαχείριση ανθρώπινων πόρων .  

Το θέμα είναι , οτι δεν έχουμε μάθει , να σεβόμαστε ο ένας το άλλον, 
για αυτό που προσφέρει ο καθένας  " μικρο ή μεγάλο "   ώστε να συνεργαστούμε , και η δύναμη αυτή  μέσα από την συνεργασία να γίνει επιθετικό όπλο και ασπιδα ,  για την δημιουργία και επιβίωση ,
μιας μεγάλης παραγωγικής μονάδας , στον τομέα της τεχνολογίας .  

Οι όποιοι Ελληνες  επενδυτές και επιχειρηματίες , 
εαν δεν βάλουν  σε δεύτερη μοίρα  το ξέφρενο κέρδος , 
με σκοπό να λειτουργήσουν , με αίσθημα  ευθύνης , απέναντι στην πραγματική πρόοδο του Ελληνικού πληθυσμού ... και οικονομίας ... 

Σύντομα θα χάσουν την όποια δύναμη τους , και  θα πιάσουν δουλειά στα βενζινάδικα , να κουβαλούν την μάνικα .    

Έχουμε στην Ελλάδα  έμπειρους και ειδικούς , σε όλους τους τομείς ... 
Εεεε  ας συνεργαστούμε  επιτέλους ...

----------


## Λυκιδευς

προφανως δεν γινεται να ειμαστε ολοι επιχειρηματιες και κεφαλαια απλα εγω εννοουσα πως θα γινουμε υπαλληλοι σε ξενα συμφεροντα!!!σωστο αυτο που λες και για το κερδος των ελληνων επιχειρηματιων αλλα και για τα μυαλα που εχουμε!!πιστευω πως πρεπει να γυρισουμε πισω απο εκει που ξεκινησαμε και να επαναλειτουργησουμε την μηχανη...

----------


## Nemmesis

> Δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα στο να είμαι υπάλληλος , και μέλος μιας εταιρείας με όραμα , και γνώση στην διαχείριση ανθρώπινων πόρων .  
> 
> Το θέμα είναι , οτι δεν έχουμε μάθει , να σεβόμαστε ο ένας το άλλον, 
> για αυτό που προσφέρει ο καθένας  " μικρο ή μεγάλο "   ώστε να συνεργαστούμε , και η δύναμη αυτή  μέσα από την συνεργασία να γίνει επιθετικό όπλο και ασπιδα ,  για την δημιουργία και επιβίωση ,
> μιας μεγάλης παραγωγικής μονάδας , στον τομέα της τεχνολογίας .  
> 
> Οι όποιοι Ελληνες  επενδυτές και επιχειρηματίες , 
> εαν δεν βάλουν  σε δεύτερη μοίρα  το ξέφρενο κέρδος , 
> με σκοπό να λειτουργήσουν , με αίσθημα  ευθύνης , απέναντι στην πραγματική πρόοδο του Ελληνικού πληθυσμού ... και οικονομίας ... 
> ...



το πιο ωραιο σου ποστ :Thumbup1:  :Thumbup1:  :Thumbup1:

----------


## leosedf

> Δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα στο να είμαι υπάλληλος , και μέλος μιας εταιρείας με όραμα , και γνώση στην διαχείριση ανθρώπινων πόρων .  
> 
> Το θέμα είναι , οτι δεν έχουμε μάθει , να σεβόμαστε ο ένας το άλλον, 
> για αυτό που προσφέρει ο καθένας  " μικρο ή μεγάλο "   ώστε να συνεργαστούμε , και η δύναμη αυτή  μέσα από την συνεργασία να γίνει επιθετικό όπλο και ασπιδα ,  για την δημιουργία και επιβίωση ,
> μιας μεγάλης παραγωγικής μονάδας , στον τομέα της τεχνολογίας .  
> 
> Οι όποιοι Ελληνες  επενδυτές και επιχειρηματίες , 
> εαν δεν βάλουν  σε δεύτερη μοίρα  το ξέφρενο κέρδος , 
> με σκοπό να λειτουργήσουν , με αίσθημα  ευθύνης , απέναντι στην πραγματική πρόοδο του Ελληνικού πληθυσμού ... και οικονομίας ... 
> ...



Συμφωνώ.   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## FILMAN

Ρε παιδιά, μη τα χάσουμε και τελείως... Τι εξαρτήματα χρησιμοποιεί η ηλεκτρολογία; Καλώδια, διακόπτες, ασφάλειες, ρελέ, αντιστάσεις, πυκνωτές, πηνία και μετασχηματιστές. Χρησιμοποιεί τίποτα άλλο και δεν το ξέρω; Ποιο από τα παραπάνω δεν χρησιμοποιεί η ηλεκτρονική; Ποιο από τα παρακάτω που χρησιμοποιεί η ηλεκτρονική χρησιμοποιεί επίσης η ηλεκτρολογία: διπολικά τρανζίστορ, MOSFET, IGBT, διόδους (απλές - schottky - varicap - tunnel - avalanche - zener κ.λ.π.) τελεστικούς ενισχυτές, ψηφιακές πύλες, μετρητές, flip flop, αποκωδικοποιητές, πολυπλέκτες, μνήμες, μικροελεγκτές, γραμμές καθυστέρησης, κρυστάλλους, φίλτρα (κρυσταλλικά - SAW), τάσεις αναφοράς, DAC, ADC, να μη συνεχίσω να γράφω κι άλλα; Για να καταλάβω δηλαδή ποια επιστήμη περιλαμβάνεται σε ποια... Όσο γι αυτούς που μιλάνε για περίπλοκους υπολογισμούς στην ηλεκτρολογία. Για πέστε μου ένα παράδειγμα. Μιλάτε για τον υπολογισμό ενός μετασχηματιστή π.χ.; Μπράβο. Θέλετε να μιλήσουμε για μετασχηματιστές όπως τους χρησιμοποιούν οι ηλεκτρονικοί; Για τη συμπεριφορά τους σε διάφορες συχνότητες αντί για μόνο μία; Για τη συμπεριφορά τους αν τροφοδοτηθούν με κάθε είδους κυματομορφή εκτός από ημίτονο; Για τη συμπεριφορά τους αν το υλικό του πυρήνα είναι οτιδήποτε άλλο εκτός από σίδερο; Για τη συμπεριφορά τους αν υπάρχει διάκενο στο μαγνητικό κύκλωμα; Για τη συμπεριφορά τους αν το πρωτεύον δουλεύει με μη μηδενική συνεχή συνιστώσα; Ας μην αναφέρω άλλες περιπτώσεις. Μήπως πάλι δεν μιλάτε για υπολογισμούς μετασχηματιστών αλλά μιλάτε για σχεδίαση κυκλωμάτων αυτοματισμού; (Συμβατικού, γιατί αν είναι με PLC τότε αυτό σας το φτιάξανε ηλεκτρονικοί, οπότε χάσατε). Ωραία. Θέλετε να μιλήσουμε για αντίστοιχη σχεδίαση αυτοματισμών με κλασσικά ψηφιακά εξαρτήματα; Ποιο φαντάζεστε ότι είναι πιο δύσκολο; Ανοίξτε έναν πίνακα αυτοματισμού ασανσέρ με ρελέ, και μετά ανοίξτε ένα παλιό ηλεκτρονικό παιχνίδι τύπου UFO από εκείνα με τις κάρτες των 40 Χ 40cm που είχανε πάνω καμιά εκατοστή ολοκληρωμένα TTL η καθεμιά. Πώς σας φαίνεται; Όπως βλέπετε, αναφέρομαι στην ηλεκτρολογία με τη σημασία που σας αρέσει, δηλαδή όχι οπωσδήποτε με αυτή του ηλεκτρολόγου που σκάβει και τραβάει καλώδια. Όσο για τις άδειες και τις ποινές που αναφέρθηκε κάποιος, έχω να πω ότι όλες οι κακοτεχνίες που βλέπουμε όλοι σε πίνακες π.χ., από αδειούχους έγιναν. Ποιος ηλεκτρολόγος εκτελεί μετρήσεις στις εγκαταστάσεις που φτιάχνει προτού υπογράψει; Πόσοι πίνακες ακόμα θα πάρουν φωτιά αν τους λειτουργήσουμε υπό πλήρες φορτίο; Άρα λοιπόν, τα ατυχήματα κατά τύχη δεν είναι περισσότερα. Και φυσικά η κατοχή ενός χαρτιού (πτυχίου ή άδειας) σε καμμία περίπτωση δεν δέχομαι ότι αποδεικνύει την ύπαρξη γνώσεων.

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Φίλιππε, ..ξεχνάς ότι χωρίς ηλεκτρικό ρεύμα δεν θα υπήρχε ηλεκτρονική, όπως χωρίς τροχήλατο δεν θα υπήρχε δρόμος.  :Laugh:

----------


## Nemmesis

> Φίλιππε, ..ξεχνάς ότι χωρίς ηλεκτρικό ρεύμα δεν θα υπήρχε ηλεκτρονική, όπως χωρίς τροχήλατο δεν θα υπήρχε δρόμος.



ατυχες το παραδειγμα σου... αν ο ηλεκτρισμος ηταν ο τροχος η ηλεκτρονικη δεν θα ηταν ο δρομος.. αλλα το αυτοκινητο... το αυτοκινητο ειναι πιο περιπλοκο απο τον τροχο.. ο δρομος δεν ειναι αναγκη να υπαρχει... υπαρχουν και τα offroad :Wink:

----------


## ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ 69

> Φίλιππε, ..ξεχνάς ότι χωρίς ηλεκτρικό ρεύμα δεν θα υπήρχε ηλεκτρονική, όπως χωρίς τροχήλατο δεν θα υπήρχε δρόμος.



Σωστός ο παίχτης ...   :Biggrin:  

Διότι στην χρονική περίοδο που αναφέρεται , το  offroad σημαίνει ότι πας με το γαϊδούρι ..   :Cool:

----------


## Nemmesis

> Σωστός ο παίχτης ...   
> 
> Διότι στην χρονική περίοδο που αναφέρεται , το  offroad σημαίνει ότι πας με το γαϊδούρι ..



στην εποχη του τωρα offroad παντος εννοουμε κατι τετοιο...

----------


## Nemmesis

> Σωστός ο παίχτης ...   
> 
> Διότι στην χρονική περίοδο που αναφέρεται , το  offroad σημαίνει ότι πας με το γαϊδούρι ..



στην εποχη του τωρα offroad παντος εννοουμε κατι τετοιο...

----------


## Nemmesis

η ηλεκτρονικη με την ηλεκτρολογια ειναι οτι ειναι το παστιτσιο με τα μακαρονια... το παστιτσιο χωρις τα μακαρονια δεν θα υπηρχε... αλλα το παστιτσιο  ειναι πιο δυσκολο απο τα μακαρονια.. (ακομα βεβαια υπαρχουν καποιοι που τους αρεσουν τα μακαρονια με γιαουρτακι γιατι τους πεφτει βαρυ το παστιτσιο) :Wink:

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Υπάρχει και το ελικόπτερο!!

----------


## leosedf

Εγώ νόμιζα οτι αυτό είναι offroad http://deal2wheel.com/wp-content/upl...yota-hilux.jpg http://lh6.ggpht.com/conceptscars/Ry...00/toyota1.jpg

Τέσπα ξεφύγαμε πάλι.

----------


## Nemmesis

ε... αυτο ειναι πιο dakar καταστασεις  :Smile:

----------


## Λυκιδευς

πω ρε φιλε τι τελεια αμαξια αυτα θελω να παρω αλλα ειναι ακριβα...τα θελω για το νησι!!!!

----------


## FILMAN

Καλά, μέχρι τότε βολέψου με κανα γαϊδούρι που λέει ο Κυριάκος! Αποστόλη, δεν χρειάζεται, θα είχαμε από καιρό φ/β!

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Φίλιππε κάτι παρόμοιο υπονοούσα και όχι αυτό που κατάλαβε ο Παναγιώτης.

----------

